# All things Doctor Who!



## Luissa

With recent discussions I decided to start a Doctor Who thread, along with the fact it is the 50th Anniversary this year. 


Anyone have any theories on who Clara Oswin Oswald is?


----------



## Delia

None, but I haven't been watching for some time. I wonder if any of my fellow whovians have any guesses. I'll ask around.


----------



## g5000

I have not seen the new season.  I do not have any BBC channels where I currently live, so I have to wait for the new season to show up on Netflix.

If you talk about the new season until then, I would appreciate spoiler alerts.

I'm a huge fan of Dr. Who and have even watched the very first season from 50 years ago on Neflix.  I love that they have not radically altered the appearance of the daleks in all this time.  

The best hour of television ever written, across all genres and all decades, is _Blink_.


----------



## Oddball

Shouldn't that be "Doctor Whom"?...


----------



## peach174

I'm thinking that she might be his daughter.


----------



## Delia

peach174 said:


> I'm thinking that she might be his daughter.



My friend thinks she is River, post Library.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Bill Angel

g5000 said:


> I have not seen the new season.  I do not have any BBC channels where I currently live, so I have to wait for the new season to show up on Netflix.
> 
> If you talk about the new season until then, I would appreciate spoiler alerts.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Dr. Who and have even watched the very first season from 50 years ago on Neflix.  I love that they have not radically altered the appearance of the daleks in all this time.
> 
> The best hour of television ever written, across all genres and all decades, is _Blink_.


 I agree that Blink was an excellent episode, which I watched last week (for the first time) on DVD.
 It's interesting that at Dragon Con 2008 in Atlanta Ga,  one of the participants chose to depict a "Weeping Angel".



She Ain't Weeping Anymore


----------



## Luissa

peach174 said:


> I'm thinking that she might be his daughter.



They kissed, I hope not.


----------



## Luissa

Bill Angel said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen the new season.  I do not have any BBC channels where I currently live, so I have to wait for the new season to show up on Netflix.
> 
> If you talk about the new season until then, I would appreciate spoiler alerts.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Dr. Who and have even watched the very first season from 50 years ago on Neflix.  I love that they have not radically altered the appearance of the daleks in all this time.
> 
> The best hour of television ever written, across all genres and all decades, is _Blink_.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that Blink was an excellent episode, which I watched last week (for the first time) on DVD.
> It's interesting that at Dragon Con 2008 in Atlanta Ga,  one of the participants chose to depict a "Weeping Angel".
> 
> 
> 
> She Ain't Weeping Anymore
Click to expand...


I just watched it the other day, favorite episode so far.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Luissa said:


> With recent discussions I decided to start a Doctor Who thread, along with the fact it is the 50th Anniversary this year.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any theories on who Clara Oswin Oswald is?



watch..... *Asylum of the Daleks* the first episode this season.....the girl on that ship?.....her name was Oswin


----------



## Luissa

Yeah, seen it about ten times lol
I am just wondering who she is going to end up being. I have heard River Song, but I don't think so.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Luissa said:


> Yeah, seen it about ten times lol
> I am just wondering who she is going to end up being. I have heard River Song, but I don't think so.



River has already been explained though.....the guy who is the main writer and producer Russell T. Davies hinted on a special i saw that the girl Oswin on the moon with the Daleks......he said it has to do with her.....he said you will have to watch to see what he is talking about.....the host said so she is the girl in the Christmas special?....he said cant say....."spoilers"....and let it go at that.....so we will see........i just hope for the aniversary they bring back Capt Jack for a ride.....


----------



## Luissa

Harry Dresden said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, seen it about ten times lol
> I am just wondering who she is going to end up being. I have heard River Song, but I don't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> River has already been explained though.....the guy who is the main writer and producer Russell T. Davies hinted on a special i saw that the girl Oswin on the moon with the Daleks......he said it has to do with her.....he said you will have to watch to see what he is talking about.....the host said so she is the girl in the Christmas special?....he said cant say....."spoilers"....and let it go at that.....so we will see........i just hope for the aniversary they bring back Capt Jack for a ride.....
Click to expand...


She is the girl in the Xmas special. 
I don't want to say anymore. Lol 

And I hope they bring him back too. Torchwood is over so they should.


----------



## Luissa

The part that got me was him being the Face of Boe. He says it in the end of Last of the Time Lords.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Luissa said:


> The part that got me was him being the Face of Boe. He says it in the end of Last of the Time Lords.



yea i dont get that myself ......even though i see the resemblance....


----------



## editec

_Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.  

I only have one question about Dr. Who. 

His companions are never really and truly hot.  

by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.

Sup wid dat?

That cannot be an accident.


----------



## Luissa

editec said:


> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.



Ponds and Clara are pretty hot.


----------



## Delia

And companion does not equal partner. River is hot, in my opinion.


----------



## MisterBeale

Luissa said:


> The part that got me was him being the Face of Boe. He says it in the end of Last of the Time Lords.



That's a story I would love to see.  How'd that happen?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Luissa said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponds and Clara are pretty hot.
Click to expand...


so was Peri and Rose and Martha.....and this new girl is pretty nice too....


----------



## Luissa

Harry Dresden said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponds and Clara are pretty hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so was Peri and Rose and Martha.....and this new girl is pretty nice too....
Click to expand...


Her name is Clara Oswin Oswald  

You really have to watch The Snowmen episode.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Luissa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ponds and Clara are pretty hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so was Peri and Rose and Martha.....and this new girl is pretty nice too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her name is Clara Oswin Oswald
> 
> You really have to watch The Snowmen episode.
Click to expand...


i have....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Melody Pond is River Song!!!!


----------



## Bill Angel

A message to the Baltimore Ravens from the Baltimore Daleks
(The Superbowl is Tomorrow!)​


----------



## Bill Angel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUVfLZB761A]Doctor Who Baking - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dblack

g5000 said:


> I have not seen the new season.  I do not have any BBC channels where I currently live, so I have to wait for the new season to show up on Netflix.
> 
> If you talk about the new season until then, I would appreciate spoiler alerts.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Dr. Who and have even watched the very first season from 50 years ago on Neflix.  I love that they have not radically altered the appearance of the daleks in all this time.
> 
> The best hour of television ever written, across all genres and all decades, is _Blink_.



That really was a remarkable episode. There were three or four that same season that were very, very good, and really haven't been matched since.


----------



## allyn211

Just found this thread.  Love Dr. Who!


----------



## Luissa

My son wants to be Doctor Who for Halloween.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Luissa said:


> My son wants to be Doctor Who for Halloween.



and it would not matter which one.....he can say he is the 12th Doctor.....


----------



## g5000

Luissa said:


> The part that got me was him being the Face of Boe. He says it in the end of Last of the Time Lords.



That was revealed in the Doctor Who series at some point.


----------



## g5000

My review of the Blink episode from last year: http://www.usmessageboard.com/reviews/235674-don-t-blink.html


----------



## g5000

editec said:


> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.



You need Lasik surgery.  Amy Pond is off the charts hot.  I almostr had to go to the ER for a near fatal fever when I laid eyes one her in her first episode dressed as a policewoman.


----------



## Harry Dresden

g5000 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need Lasik surgery.  Amy Pond is off the charts hot.  I almostr had to go to the ER for a near fatal fever when I laid eyes one her in her first episode dressed as a policewoman.
Click to expand...


Editec might be a Woman or Gay..(not that there is anything wrong with that).....he/she did say that the Doctor is way hotter than the Companions....


----------



## Bill Angel

g5000 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need Lasik surgery.  Amy Pond is off the charts hot.  I almostr had to go to the ER for a near fatal fever when I laid eyes one her in her first episode dressed as a policewoman.
Click to expand...


 I've been watching the sixth series on DVD and Karen Gillan, the actress who plays Amy Pond, provides narration to episodes in a "bonus" track that you can play while watching the episodes. As a person she seems unpretentious and down to earth, and not at all like the character she plays in Dr. Who. She's not "hot" in the way her character comes across in the series.


----------



## Luissa

What I just got my son for Valentines Day!! I can't wait for him to get home from school so we can open it.


----------



## Dot Com

here you go Luissa:


----------



## Bill Angel

BBC America Dr Who Alert:

Tune-in to the Doctor Who: The Doctors Revisited special on February 24 at 8 eastern/7central
Doctor Who | BBC America


----------



## JoeB131

dblack said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen the new season.  I do not have any BBC channels where I currently live, so I have to wait for the new season to show up on Netflix.
> 
> If you talk about the new season until then, I would appreciate spoiler alerts.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Dr. Who and have even watched the very first season from 50 years ago on Neflix.  I love that they have not radically altered the appearance of the daleks in all this time.
> 
> The best hour of television ever written, across all genres and all decades, is _Blink_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really was a remarkable episode. There were three or four that same season that were very, very good, and really haven't been matched since.
Click to expand...


I've never been a fan of the Weeping Angels as monsters.  

The Daleks still hold up after all these years.


----------



## JoeB131

'Doctor Who' Star Matt Smith To Leave BBC Series After Christmas Special (REPORT)

Then again... it might be just stirring up some publicity ahead of the new episodes. 

Smith might be invoking the "Troughton Rule", that if you want to do anything else, you should only do three seasons.


----------



## dblack

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen the new season.  I do not have any BBC channels where I currently live, so I have to wait for the new season to show up on Netflix.
> 
> If you talk about the new season until then, I would appreciate spoiler alerts.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Dr. Who and have even watched the very first season from 50 years ago on Neflix.  I love that they have not radically altered the appearance of the daleks in all this time.
> 
> The best hour of television ever written, across all genres and all decades, is _Blink_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really was a remarkable episode. There were three or four that same season that were very, very good, and really haven't been matched since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been a fan of the Weeping Angels as monsters.
> 
> The Daleks still hold up after all these years.
Click to expand...


I was mostly just impressed by the episode, rather than the Angels themselves (although there is a lot of beautiful metaphor in them if you think about it). The writing, the editing, the acting, the whole bit with the  video time-travel puzzler - it all came together really well. The new series peaked in that season, in my view.


----------



## Bill Angel




----------



## JoeB131

Tonight's episode was Awesome. 

And they are bringing back the Great Intelligence, which is a villian from the Troughton Era.


----------



## Bill Angel

Announcement in Baltimore


----------



## Againsheila

peach174 said:


> I'm thinking that she might be his daughter.



oohh, good thought....I was always hoping she'd make another appearance.


----------



## Againsheila

Harry Dresden said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The part that got me was him being the Face of Boe. He says it in the end of Last of the Time Lords.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea i dont get that myself ......even though i see the resemblance....
Click to expand...


Well, since he can't die, but he can age, it makes sense that his body would break down....I can see it.  Then again, being a long time Whovian, I can easily suspend my disbelief.


----------



## Againsheila

editec said:


> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.



Dr Who, like many evolved people, puts personality ahead of looks.


----------



## Againsheila

Luissa said:


> My son wants to be Doctor Who for Halloween.



Which one?


----------



## Bill Angel

Againsheila said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Who, like many evolved people, puts personality ahead of looks.
Click to expand...


Not hot you say?
The featured performer in this music video, Billie Piper, was one of the Dr.'s companions. I think she's hot.


----------



## JoeB131

Againsheila said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that she might be his daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oohh, good thought....I was always hoping she'd make another appearance.
Click to expand...


While I wouldn't mind THAT character appearing again....  It doesn't make sense in the context of the way they've established Clara Oswin Oswald, a woman who can appear in the Past, Present and Future.  

As for the "Doctor's Daughter".  She was portrayed by Actress Georgia Moffet, who is not only the daughter or Doctor Who #5 Peter Davison, but is married to Doctor Who #10, David Tennent.


----------



## JoeB131

Againsheila said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son wants to be Doctor Who for Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one?
Click to expand...


I recently gave my neice my "Tom Baker" scarf I've had since the 1980's.


----------



## Againsheila

JoeB131 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that she might be his daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oohh, good thought....I was always hoping she'd make another appearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I wouldn't mind THAT character appearing again....  It doesn't make sense in the context of the way they've established Clara Oswin Oswald, a woman who can appear in the Past, Present and Future.
> 
> As for the "Doctor's Daughter".  She was portrayed by Actress Georgia Moffet, who is not only the daughter or Doctor Who #5 Peter Davison, but is married to Doctor Who #10, David Tennent.
Click to expand...


Um, she married her father????


----------



## JoeB131

Againsheila said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> oohh, good thought....I was always hoping she'd make another appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I wouldn't mind THAT character appearing again....  It doesn't make sense in the context of the way they've established Clara Oswin Oswald, a woman who can appear in the Past, Present and Future.
> 
> As for the "Doctor's Daughter".  She was portrayed by Actress Georgia Moffet, who is not only the daughter or Doctor Who #5 Peter Davison, but is married to Doctor Who #10, David Tennent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, she married her father????
Click to expand...


Well, since if you are a British actor or actress, the two things you are inevitably going to do are stuffy Historical Costume Dramas and Doctor Who, I don't think it was that weird. 


Here's a fun video of Five and Ten appearing together.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0cyxb2kG9E]Doctor Who - Time Crash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila

JoeB131 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I wouldn't mind THAT character appearing again....  It doesn't make sense in the context of the way they've established Clara Oswin Oswald, a woman who can appear in the Past, Present and Future.
> 
> As for the "Doctor's Daughter".  She was portrayed by Actress Georgia Moffet, who is not only the daughter or Doctor Who #5 Peter Davison, but is married to Doctor Who #10, David Tennent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, she married her father????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, since if you are a British actor or actress, the two things you are inevitably going to do are stuffy Historical Costume Dramas and Doctor Who, I don't think it was that weird.
> 
> 
> Here's a fun video of Five and Ten appearing together.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0cyxb2kG9E]Doctor Who - Time Crash - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Thanks, I enjoyed that.


----------



## Bill Angel

*"EXTERMINATE!!!"*​


----------



## JoeB131

Actually, that would explain much...


----------



## JoeB131

Okay, last night's finale.  

Now they are just messing with us.


----------



## Luissa

Pretty much. Ugh


----------



## Noomi

I don't know what episode you guys saw last night, but we saw the one where they introduce John Hurt as the Doctor at the end of the episode. I was getting used to Matt Smith, too. A friend does tell me not to worry though, so I don't have to allow my knickers to get in a knot!

I do think this past season has been the worst. The only decent episode was last nights finale.


----------



## JoeB131

Noomi said:


> I don't know what episode you guys saw last night, but we saw the one where they introduce John Hurt as the Doctor at the end of the episode. I was getting used to Matt Smith, too. A friend does tell me not to worry though, so I don't have to allow my knickers to get in a knot!
> 
> I do think this past season has been the worst. The only decent episode was last nights finale.



The implication of the dialog is that the John Hurt version is a version that has already happened, probably between Paul McGann and Christopher Eccelston.  That he was the one who took the action that resulted in the rest of the Time Lords being wiped out. 

The other possibility is that he's the Valeyard, the evil version of the Doctor that occurs in the future.


----------



## Luissa

Noomi said:


> I don't know what episode you guys saw last night, but we saw the one where they introduce John Hurt as the Doctor at the end of the episode. I was getting used to Matt Smith, too. A friend does tell me not to worry though, so I don't have to allow my knickers to get in a knot!
> 
> I do think this past season has been the worst. The only decent episode was last nights finale.



Matt Smith is gone after Christmas Special. But John Hurt won't be the new regeneration. I am guessing he is the true 9th doctor, or from the future, I don't think he is evil though.


----------



## JoeB131

Actually, Matt Smith has confirmed he will be back for the 8th Season.  

Matt Smith Confirms Himself for Series 8 2014 | Doctor Who TV

Of course, the question is, what is Hurt's doctor supposed to be.  

Either he is a future incarnation of the Doctor, perhaps the one that becomes the Valeyard (A plot device from the awful Colin Baker years I'd sooner forget.)  Or he is a lost incarnation of the Doctor from between the McGann and Ecceleston versions.   The one that did the thing that wiped out the Time Lords and most of the Daleks. 

I suspect that it's more likely to be the latter, but it presents a whole lot of problems. 

First, it means the Doctor has only one incarnation left after this one before they have to pull some kind of plot device out of their butts to explain why he gets more than the alloted 13.  

Second, if this "Evil Doctor" was the one who killed the Time Lords, why has he suppressed it?  In all the other dialog, he seemed perfectly at peace with what he had to do to his own people to keep them from destroying all of creation.  

Third, we've seen the Dalek's files on The Doctor up to Tennet's incarnation in "The Next Doctor" (where Jackson Lake downloaded it into his brain and believed he was the Doctor.)  You think this guy would be pretty important in that file.


----------



## Luissa

Good, before he was saying he was done after first of the year ie Xmas special.


----------



## Luissa

Do you think John Hurt is the Valeyard?


----------



## JoeB131

Luissa said:


> Do you think John Hurt is the Valeyard?



I saw an article saying that he was supposed to be the "Lost Regeneration" between McGann and Eccelston. (Although, frankly, those are two regenerations I would have LIKED to have lost as well.)  And articles with his picture in costume 







Kind of look like a mixture of McGann and Eccelston. 

I think making him the Valeyard might be a cooler idea, because you have that big plot mess they need to resolve right about now. 

Incidently, one of the things I liked about the finale was the Doctor commenting "Were you expecting a body?  I've had a bunch of those." Or words to that effect, indicating what will be left when he dies is the terminus of his timestream.


----------



## JoeB131

Incidently, for those playing along at home... I've been changing my Avatar every month to reflect the ordinal number of the doctors.  

For instance, Peter Davision was the Fifth Doctor, so he's getting the Fifth Month. (May). 

So my plan was to put Eccelston in September, Tennett in October and Smith in November.  

Of course, if Hurt is the Ninth Doctor, I have to move everyone up a month.  It will give me something to put in December, I guess. (Although my plan was to just do a picture of the TARDIS.)


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, Matt Smith has confirmed he will be back for the 8th Season.
> 
> Matt Smith Confirms Himself for Series 8 2014 | Doctor Who TV
> 
> Of course, the question is, what is Hurt's doctor supposed to be.
> 
> Either he is a future incarnation of the Doctor, perhaps the one that becomes the Valeyard (A plot device from the awful Colin Baker years I'd sooner forget.)  Or he is a lost incarnation of the Doctor from between the McGann and Ecceleston versions.   The one that did the thing that wiped out the Time Lords and most of the Daleks.
> 
> I suspect that it's more likely to be the latter, but it presents a whole lot of problems.
> 
> First, it means the Doctor has only one incarnation left after this one before they have to pull some kind of plot device out of their butts to explain why he gets more than the alloted 13.
> 
> Second, if this "Evil Doctor" was the one who killed the Time Lords, why has he suppressed it?  In all the other dialog, he seemed perfectly at peace with what he had to do to his own people to keep them from destroying all of creation.
> 
> Third, we've seen the Dalek's files on The Doctor up to Tennet's incarnation in "The Next Doctor" (where Jackson Lake downloaded it into his brain and believed he was the Doctor.)  You think this guy would be pretty important in that file.



in the Sara Jane spinoff, the Doctor was asked how many times he can regenerate....he said now, there is no limit.....so there is that....


----------



## Luissa

Harry Dresden said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Matt Smith has confirmed he will be back for the 8th Season.
> 
> Matt Smith Confirms Himself for Series 8 2014 | Doctor Who TV
> 
> Of course, the question is, what is Hurt's doctor supposed to be.
> 
> Either he is a future incarnation of the Doctor, perhaps the one that becomes the Valeyard (A plot device from the awful Colin Baker years I'd sooner forget.)  Or he is a lost incarnation of the Doctor from between the McGann and Ecceleston versions.   The one that did the thing that wiped out the Time Lords and most of the Daleks.
> 
> I suspect that it's more likely to be the latter, but it presents a whole lot of problems.
> 
> First, it means the Doctor has only one incarnation left after this one before they have to pull some kind of plot device out of their butts to explain why he gets more than the alloted 13.
> 
> Second, if this "Evil Doctor" was the one who killed the Time Lords, why has he suppressed it?  In all the other dialog, he seemed perfectly at peace with what he had to do to his own people to keep them from destroying all of creation.
> 
> Third, we've seen the Dalek's files on The Doctor up to Tennet's incarnation in "The Next Doctor" (where Jackson Lake downloaded it into his brain and believed he was the Doctor.)  You think this guy would be pretty important in that file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the Sara Jane spinoff, the Doctor was asked how many times he can regenerate....he said now, there is no limit.....so there is that....
Click to expand...


Plus didnt he have 13, then river song gave him her's? I have never really got all that.


----------



## Luissa

JoeB131 said:


> Incidently, for those playing along at home... I've been changing my Avatar every month to reflect the ordinal number of the doctors.
> 
> For instance, Peter Davision was the Fifth Doctor, so he's getting the Fifth Month. (May).
> 
> So my plan was to put Eccelston in September, Tennett in October and Smith in November.
> 
> Of course, if Hurt is the Ninth Doctor, I have to move everyone up a month.  It will give me something to put in December, I guess. (Although my plan was to just do a picture of the TARDIS.)



You will to know by September then, where he will fit in. Lol 

I am trying to find my son a full size tardis comforter. We will see if I have luck. Lol


----------



## Mr. H.

Haven't watched an episode in months. Daughter gets home from school this weekend. I'm sure that she'll catch us up.


----------



## JoeB131

Luissa said:


> Good, before he was saying he was done after first of the year ie Xmas special.



Looks like he is quitting after the XMas special after all.  

Matt Smith quits Doctor Who


----------



## JoeB131

Luissa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Matt Smith has confirmed he will be back for the 8th Season.
> 
> Matt Smith Confirms Himself for Series 8 2014 | Doctor Who TV
> 
> Of course, the question is, what is Hurt's doctor supposed to be.
> 
> Either he is a future incarnation of the Doctor, perhaps the one that becomes the Valeyard (A plot device from the awful Colin Baker years I'd sooner forget.)  Or he is a lost incarnation of the Doctor from between the McGann and Ecceleston versions.   The one that did the thing that wiped out the Time Lords and most of the Daleks.
> 
> I suspect that it's more likely to be the latter, but it presents a whole lot of problems.
> 
> First, it means the Doctor has only one incarnation left after this one before they have to pull some kind of plot device out of their butts to explain why he gets more than the alloted 13.
> 
> Second, if this "Evil Doctor" was the one who killed the Time Lords, why has he suppressed it?  In all the other dialog, he seemed perfectly at peace with what he had to do to his own people to keep them from destroying all of creation.
> 
> Third, we've seen the Dalek's files on The Doctor up to Tennet's incarnation in "The Next Doctor" (where Jackson Lake downloaded it into his brain and believed he was the Doctor.)  You think this guy would be pretty important in that file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the Sara Jane spinoff, the Doctor was asked how many times he can regenerate....he said now, there is no limit.....so there is that....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plus didnt he have 13, then river song gave him her's? I have never really got all that.
Click to expand...


She gave him her "remaining regenerations", which means 11 more, if she had already burned through two at that point. (The little girl in "The Impossible Astronaut" and Melody in "Let's Kill Hitler".) 

another theory- 

 The Timelords gave the Master additional regenerations during the Time War.  Why not the Doctor as well?


----------



## Luissa

JoeB131 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the Sara Jane spinoff, the Doctor was asked how many times he can regenerate....he said now, there is no limit.....so there is that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus didnt he have 13, then river song gave him her's? I have never really got all that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She gave him her "remaining regenerations", which means 11 more, if she had already burned through two at that point. (The little girl in "The Impossible Astronaut" and Melody in "Let's Kill Hitler".)
> 
> another theory-
> 
> The Timelords gave the Master additional regenerations during the Time War.  Why not the Doctor as well?
Click to expand...

Thanks. 

You see where BBC announced Matt is gone after Xmas special?


----------



## JoeB131

Yeah, I saw that. 

My neice is going to be heartbroken, she has a total crush on Matt Smith.


----------



## Mr. H.

I must admit, some episodes are confusing as hell to me. Plus I often can't understand what they're saying because of the accent LOL.


----------



## Noomi

JoeB131 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, before he was saying he was done after first of the year ie Xmas special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like he is quitting after the XMas special after all.
> 
> Matt Smith quits Doctor Who
Click to expand...


Yeah, he was trending worldwide on Twitter last night. Sad news, I had only just warmed up to him.

I wonder who will replace him?


----------



## editec

Againsheila said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Who, like many evolved people, puts personality ahead of looks.
Click to expand...



You know I'd like to think that's true

But having watched probably every Dr. Who (post the 1960s or so) a whole lot of his companions aren't exactly personable, either.

I mean I realize they're ENGLISH, so I shouldn't set my standards high, but honestly...


----------



## editec

Bill Angel said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Who, like many evolved people, puts personality ahead of looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not hot you say?
> The featured performer in this music video, Billie Piper, was one of the Dr.'s companions. I think she's hot.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhz27-BCj9o]Billie Piper - Day And Night - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...



Must admit she's way hotter in that video than in Dr. Who.


----------



## Harry Dresden

the inside track for the new Doctor is Peter Dinklage...you heard it here first....


----------



## JoeB131

I can't see that.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> I can't see that.



you have to look down.....


----------



## noose4

I have been watching Dr Who on Netflix ,I am up to season 4 (plus I have watched a few classic episodes from the 70's) and started Torchwood, such an amazing series but sucks being so far behind, I am afraid about reading articles with spoilers but love the show, surprised I didnt get into it sooner.


----------



## Politico

They need to get someone in there who is going to stick around.

Shame he's tied up. Benjamin Cumberbatch would be perfect.


----------



## JoeB131

Politico said:


> They need to get someone in there who is going to stick around.
> 
> Shame he's tied up. Benjamin Cumberbatch would be perfect.



Actually, except for Tom Baker and Jon Pertwee, most actors who've played The Doctor have done it for three years or less.  This is sometimes referred to as the "Troughton Rule", (For Patrick Troughton, the Second Doctor, who limited himself to three seasons and wasn't typecast in the role.) 

So Matt did his three years and he was done. Which is fine.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Politico said:


> They need to get someone in there who is going to stick around.
> 
> Shame he's tied up. Benjamin Cumberbatch would be perfect.



so would Tom Riley who right now is playing Leonardo Da Vinci in "Da Vinci's Demons" on Starz....Eccentric and Erratic....


----------



## Luissa

They are announcing the new doctor in 30 minutes. 
Pretty sure it is Misha Collins. 

Watching End of Time, the last 30 minutes are so sad.


----------



## Luissa

Peter Capaldi was chosen. 
Funny part he played a W.H.O Doctor in World War Z.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Luissa said:


> Peter Capaldi was chosen.
> Funny part he played a W.H.O Doctor in World War Z.



he was in a tenth Doctor episode...." The Fires Of Pompeii".....played the head of the Roman household  Caecilius.....so we are back to an older Doctor.....should be interesting....


----------



## JoeB131

That strikes me as an odd pick.  

To put it in perspective, he's 55.  

William  Hartnell, the First Doctor, was 55 when he took the role, which proved too demanding for him and he had to retire.  (Starting this whole whacky, "Let's just say the Doctor Regenerates so we can change the actor every few years.)  

Jon Pertwee was 50 when he took the role.  Every other actor who ever took the role has been younger than that.


----------



## Luissa

Harry Dresden said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Capaldi was chosen.
> Funny part he played a W.H.O Doctor in World War Z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was in a tenth Doctor episode...." The Fires Of Pompeii".....played the head of the Roman household  Caecilius.....so we are back to an older Doctor.....should be interesting....
Click to expand...


He was also on Torchwood. 

I think he might be good.


----------



## Luissa

JoeB131 said:


> That strikes me as an odd pick.
> 
> To put it in perspective, he's 55.
> 
> William  Hartnell, the First Doctor, was 55 when he took the role, which proved too demanding for him and he had to retire.  (Starting this whole whacky, "Let's just say the Doctor Regenerates so we can change the actor every few years.)
> 
> Jon Pertwee was 50 when he took the role.  Every other actor who ever took the role has been younger than that.



He looks to be in good shape. Plus he if you go on past doctor, he only needs to be able to do it for a few years.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> That strikes me as an odd pick.
> 
> To put it in perspective, he's 55.
> 
> William  Hartnell, the First Doctor, was 55 when he took the role, which proved too demanding for him and he had to retire.  (Starting this whole whacky, "Let's just say the Doctor Regenerates so we can change the actor every few years.)
> 
> Jon Pertwee was 50 when he took the role.  Every other actor who ever took the role has been younger than that.



Hartnell was Ill....and had to leave....Troughton was around 55 when he was the Doctor...


----------



## IlarMeilyr

All ya need to know about Dr. Huh is that JoeBitch is a loyal fan.


----------



## JoeB131

Luissa said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Capaldi was chosen.
> Funny part he played a W.H.O Doctor in World War Z.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was in a tenth Doctor episode...." The Fires Of Pompeii".....played the head of the Roman household  Caecilius.....so we are back to an older Doctor.....should be interesting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was also on Torchwood.
> 
> I think he might be good.
Click to expand...


Ironically, when Matt Smith got the part, everyone said he was "Too Young".  

Now they are talking about Peter like he's too old.  

Hmmm.  

I'll try not to hold the Torchwood thing against him, because I don't think I liked his character, or anything else they ever did on Torchwood.


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That strikes me as an odd pick.
> 
> To put it in perspective, he's 55.
> 
> William  Hartnell, the First Doctor, was 55 when he took the role, which proved too demanding for him and he had to retire.  (Starting this whole whacky, "Let's just say the Doctor Regenerates so we can change the actor every few years.)
> 
> Jon Pertwee was 50 when he took the role.  Every other actor who ever took the role has been younger than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hartnell was Ill....and had to leave....Troughton was around 55 when he was the Doctor...
Click to expand...


Actually, when he first got the roll in 1966, he was 46.  He was a year younger than Jon Pertwee. 

Incidenty, Troughton was responsible for the "Troughton Rule", which is you only play the roll for 3 years, which most of the actors have followed (Except Tom Baker and Pertwee.)


----------



## JoeB131

Luissa said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That strikes me as an odd pick.
> 
> To put it in perspective, he's 55.
> 
> William  Hartnell, the First Doctor, was 55 when he took the role, which proved too demanding for him and he had to retire.  (Starting this whole whacky, "Let's just say the Doctor Regenerates so we can change the actor every few years.)
> 
> Jon Pertwee was 50 when he took the role.  Every other actor who ever took the role has been younger than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks to be in good shape. Plus he if you go on past doctor, he only needs to be able to do it for a few years.
Click to expand...


Good points.  I'm trying to keep an open mind.  

I think the important thing for any new actor in the role is to make sure that everyone knows your seizing the role and making it yours.

Matt Smith did that wonderfully, here..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_s-b8Z9Suo]Doctor Who (Series 5) "The Eleventh Hour" - Run - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

IlarMeilyr said:


> All ya need to know about Dr. Huh is that JoeBitch is a loyal fan.



Thanks for trolling.


----------



## Luissa

JoeB131 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That strikes me as an odd pick.
> 
> To put it in perspective, he's 55.
> 
> William  Hartnell, the First Doctor, was 55 when he took the role, which proved too demanding for him and he had to retire.  (Starting this whole whacky, "Let's just say the Doctor Regenerates so we can change the actor every few years.)
> 
> Jon Pertwee was 50 when he took the role.  Every other actor who ever took the role has been younger than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks to be in good shape. Plus he if you go on past doctor, he only needs to be able to do it for a few years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good points.  I'm trying to keep an open mind.
> 
> I think the important thing for any new actor in the role is to make sure that everyone knows your seizing the role and making it yours.
> 
> Matt Smith did that wonderfully, here..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_s-b8Z9Suo]Doctor Who (Series 5) "The Eleventh Hour" - Run - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I like Tennant  more, but that scene is one of my favorites. 
Matt Smith and the Ponds made me like the show, Tennant  made me love it.


----------



## Luissa

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That strikes me as an odd pick.
> 
> To put it in perspective, he's 55.
> 
> William  Hartnell, the First Doctor, was 55 when he took the role, which proved too demanding for him and he had to retire.  (Starting this whole whacky, "Let's just say the Doctor Regenerates so we can change the actor every few years.)
> 
> Jon Pertwee was 50 when he took the role.  Every other actor who ever took the role has been younger than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hartnell was Ill....and had to leave....Troughton was around 55 when he was the Doctor...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, when he first got the roll in 1966, he was 46.  He was a year younger than Jon Pertwee.
> 
> Incidenty, Troughton was responsible for the "Troughton Rule", which is you only play the roll for 3 years, which most of the actors have followed (Except Tom Baker and Pertwee.)
Click to expand...


Wasn't tennant in for 4 Years? 
2006 to 2010?


----------



## Luissa

JoeB131 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was in a tenth Doctor episode...." The Fires Of Pompeii".....played the head of the Roman household  Caecilius.....so we are back to an older Doctor.....should be interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was also on Torchwood.
> 
> I think he might be good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironically, when Matt Smith got the part, everyone said he was "Too Young".
> 
> Now they are talking about Peter like he's too old.
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> I'll try not to hold the Torchwood thing against him, because I don't think I liked his character, or anything else they ever did on Torchwood.
Click to expand...


I have never been able to get into Torchwood and I loved Captain Jack.


----------



## Harry Dresden

IlarMeilyr said:


> All ya need to know about Dr. Huh is that JoeBitch is a loyal fan.



lots of us out there.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That strikes me as an odd pick.
> 
> To put it in perspective, he's 55.
> 
> William  Hartnell, the First Doctor, was 55 when he took the role, which proved too demanding for him and he had to retire.  (Starting this whole whacky, "Let's just say the Doctor Regenerates so we can change the actor every few years.)
> 
> Jon Pertwee was 50 when he took the role.  Every other actor who ever took the role has been younger than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hartnell was Ill....and had to leave....Troughton was around 55 when he was the Doctor...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually,* when he first got the roll in 1966, he was 46. * He was a year younger than Jon Pertwee.
> 
> Incidenty, Troughton was responsible for the "Troughton Rule", which is you only play the roll for 3 years, which most of the actors have followed (Except Tom Baker and Pertwee.)
Click to expand...


yea you are right....as long as the guy is eccentric and has his quirky shit he should be ok....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Luissa said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was also on Torchwood.
> 
> I think he might be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, when Matt Smith got the part, everyone said he was "Too Young".
> 
> Now they are talking about Peter like he's too old.
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> I'll try not to hold the Torchwood thing against him, because I don't think I liked his character, or anything else they ever did on Torchwood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never been able to get into Torchwood and I loved Captain Jack.
Click to expand...


i was able too.....not the crap they put on Showtime though....i would love to see Jack doing a few adventures with the Doctor again....


----------



## Luissa

He keeps saying he won't be apart of 50th Anniversary but I don't believe it, or I don't want to believe it.


----------



## JoeB131

Luissa said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hartnell was Ill....and had to leave....Troughton was around 55 when he was the Doctor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, when he first got the roll in 1966, he was 46.  He was a year younger than Jon Pertwee.
> 
> Incidenty, Troughton was responsible for the "Troughton Rule", which is you only play the roll for 3 years, which most of the actors have followed (Except Tom Baker and Pertwee.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't tennant in for 4 Years?
> 2006 to 2010?
Click to expand...


Well, technically, yeah.  But "Season 4" actually stretched from 2008 to 2010.   During 2010, they didn't regular episodes, they did "specials" where the Doctor travelled without companions. 

My only complaint is that while "End of Time" was a good episode, the whole ending was a bit over the top.  He stops by to visit ALL his companions before his regeneration wrecks the Tardis?


----------



## JoeB131

Luissa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> All ya need to know about Dr. Huh is that JoeBitch is a loyal fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trolling.
Click to expand...


The Welsher is upset that I pointed out _Ender's Game _is mediocre.


----------



## BDBoop

When I see the picture of the new Doctor I just knew this was going to be amazing.  I am very happy with the casting, and I hope they take him in new directions other than the Doctor and companion romantic b.s.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxB1gB6K-2A]Comic Relief - Catherine Tate & David Tennant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IlarMeilyr

JoeB131 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> All ya need to know about Dr. Huh is that JoeBitch is a loyal fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Welsher is upset that I pointed out _Ender's Game _is mediocre.
Click to expand...


I am not a welsher as you knew when you lied.

And you didn't "point out" that _Ender's Game_ is mediocre.  You merely offered your arrogant and generally worthless opinion.

Dr. Huh sucks balls.  No wonder you like that drek.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Luissa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> All ya need to know about Dr. Huh is that JoeBitch is a loyal fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trolling.
Click to expand...


Thank YOU for being a plodding stupid wide load twat.

Dr. Huh sucks more ass than you do, and we all know that's considerable suckage.


----------



## BDBoop

Doctor Who: 5 Awesome Things Peter Capaldi Is Bringing To 12th Doctor

I like the fact that this actor is in his mid-50's. Obviously, it doesn't matter how old he is, if the Doctor is actually 900+.


----------



## Luissa

IlarMeilyr said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> All ya need to know about Dr. Huh is that JoeBitch is a loyal fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank YOU for being a plodding stupid wide load twat.
> 
> Dr. Huh sucks more ass than you do, and we all know that's considerable suckage.
Click to expand...


Okay, loser.


----------



## thanatos144

IlarMeilyr said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Welsher is upset that I pointed out _Ender's Game _is mediocre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not a welsher as you knew when you lied.
> 
> And you didn't "point out" that _Ender's Game_ is mediocre.  You merely offered your arrogant and generally worthless opinion.
> 
> Dr. Huh sucks balls.  No wonder you like that drek.
Click to expand...


Enders Game was a damn good book.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Luissa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank YOU for being a plodding stupid wide load twat.
> 
> Dr. Huh sucks more ass than you do, and we all know that's considerable suckage.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, loser.
Click to expand...


WITHERING come back.

Who writes your material, lulu?

TderpM?



You suck ASS on multiple levels.


----------



## Luissa

IlarMeilyr said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank YOU for being a plodding stupid wide load twat.
> 
> Dr. Huh sucks more ass than you do, and we all know that's considerable suckage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WITHERING come back.
> 
> Who writes your material, lulu?
> 
> TderpM?
> 
> 
> 
> You suck ASS on multiple levels.
Click to expand...


I am not the one trolling the tv forum.

Bored? Go buy a hooker or something.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Luissa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITHERING come back.
> 
> Who writes your material, lulu?
> 
> TderpM?
> 
> 
> 
> You suck ASS on multiple levels.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the one trolling the tv forum.
> 
> Bored? Go buy a hooker or something.
Click to expand...


No.

YOU are the cum dumptser participating in a "discussion' about fucking Dr. Huh?



lulu, you may be a loser-loser, but you never fail to make me laugh.

At you.

You are pathetic.

Dr. Wha?, like you, sucks massive ass.


----------



## Luissa

IlarMeilyr said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> WITHERING come back.
> 
> Who writes your material, lulu?
> 
> TderpM?
> 
> 
> 
> You suck ASS on multiple levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the one trolling the tv forum.
> 
> Bored? Go buy a hooker or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> YOU are the cum dumptser participating in a "discussion' about fucking Dr. Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> lulu, you may be a loser-loser, but you never fail to make me laugh.
> 
> At you.
> 
> You are pathetic.
> 
> Dr. Wha?, like you, sucks massive ass.
Click to expand...


Cool story.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

And the whole phone booth thing?

Complete cheese-dick rip off from Superman.

Dr. Huh? cannot suck enough ass, even thought Lulu Is a complete massive ass.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

thanatos144 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Welsher is upset that I pointed out _Ender's Game _is mediocre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a welsher as you knew when you lied.
> 
> And you didn't "point out" that _Ender's Game_ is mediocre.  You merely offered your arrogant and generally worthless opinion.
> 
> Dr. Huh sucks balls.  No wonder you like that drek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Enders Game was a damn good book.
Click to expand...


MUCH better than an intellectual lightweight like JoeBitch can fathom.

Of course, like Lulu, JoeBitch is clearly a person with a tragically deficient intellect.

Those dimwits actually LIKE Dr. Huh?


----------



## Luissa

IlarMeilyr said:


> And the whole phone booth thing?
> 
> Complete cheese-dick rip off from Superman.
> 
> Dr. Huh? cannot suck enough ass, even thought Lulu Is a complete massive ass.



I just realized you are still in high school. It explains quite a bit.

And it is a Police Box time machine, nothing even close to Superman. Plus when Doctor Who was created the phone booth was not yet widely connected to Superman.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Luissa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole phone booth thing?
> 
> Complete cheese-dick rip off from Superman.
> 
> Dr. Huh? cannot suck enough ass, even thought Lulu Is a complete massive ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized you are still in high school. It explains quite a bit.
> 
> And it is a Police Box time machine, nothing even close to Superman. Plus when Doctor Who was created the phone booth was not yet widely connected to Superman.
Click to expand...


You are either high, dishonest or ignorant.  Or some combination of those things.  

Superman was created in the fucking 1930's you mindless twit.

The Superman phone booth bit preceded even the creation of Dr. Wha.

So, the rip-off artist creators of Dr. Huh? stole the phone booth notion from Superman, and changed it ever so slightly into a police box.  You doink.

BTW:  I have probably been out of high school longer than you have even been alive. You are clearly a child.  A retarded child.  Which makes the fact that you are slut a bit more difficult to understand.  Your stupidity is explained perfectly, though.

TARDIS is also a rip off.  It comes from a play words referencing your peeps:  reTARDS.


----------



## Againsheila

IlarMeilyr said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole phone booth thing?
> 
> Complete cheese-dick rip off from Superman.
> 
> Dr. Huh? cannot suck enough ass, even thought Lulu Is a complete massive ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized you are still in high school. It explains quite a bit.
> 
> And it is a Police Box time machine, nothing even close to Superman. Plus when Doctor Who was created the phone booth was not yet widely connected to Superman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are either high, dishonest or ignorant.  Or some combination of those things.
> 
> Superman was created in the fucking 1930's you mindless twit.
> 
> The Superman phone booth bit preceded even the creation of Dr. Wha.
> 
> So, the rip-off artist creators of Dr. Huh? stole the phone booth notion from Superman, and changed it ever so slightly into a police box.  You doink.
> 
> BTW:  I have probably been out of high school longer than you have even been alive. You are clearly a child.  A retarded child.  Which makes the fact that you are slut a bit more difficult to understand.  Your stupidity is explained perfectly, though.
> 
> TARDIS is also a rip off.  It comes from a play words referencing your peeps:  reTARDS.
Click to expand...


Star Trek stole the transporters from Blake 7, so we're even. 

TARDIS has nothing to do with "retards."  It stand for Time And Relative Dimension In Space.  TARDIS.  See how easy that was?

What's wrong that this is even a problem?  You are arguing about fictional characters!

I like Superman, I like Dr Who, I liked Blake 7 <except for the ending where they killed everyone> and I like Star Trek.  Why do you have to argue about it?  Can't you just enjoy, and if you can't do that "live and let live".


----------



## Luissa

IlarMeilyr said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole phone booth thing?
> 
> Complete cheese-dick rip off from Superman.
> 
> Dr. Huh? cannot suck enough ass, even thought Lulu Is a complete massive ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized you are still in high school. It explains quite a bit.
> 
> And it is a Police Box time machine, nothing even close to Superman. Plus when Doctor Who was created the phone booth was not yet widely connected to Superman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are either high, dishonest or ignorant.  Or some combination of those things.
> 
> Superman was created in the fucking 1930's you mindless twit.
> 
> The Superman phone booth bit preceded even the creation of Dr. Wha.
> 
> So, the rip-off artist creators of Dr. Huh? stole the phone booth notion from Superman, and changed it ever so slightly into a police box.  You doink.
> 
> BTW:  I have probably been out of high school longer than you have even been alive. You are clearly a child.  A retarded child.  Which makes the fact that you are slut a bit more difficult to understand.  Your stupidity is explained perfectly, though.
> 
> TARDIS is also a rip off.  It comes from a play words referencing your peeps:  reTARDS.
Click to expand...


Don't  have reading comprehension skills do you? 
I said not yet widely connected to Superman. If you knew anything about Superman you would know that. The phone booth was only used a few times and was not widely connected with Superman until the 70s. 

And the retarded child is the one trolling the TV forum in a light hearted thread because you are so bored during your summer break. You going to be in the 10th or 11th grade this fall?


----------



## Luissa

Againsheila said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized you are still in high school. It explains quite a bit.
> 
> And it is a Police Box time machine, nothing even close to Superman. Plus when Doctor Who was created the phone booth was not yet widely connected to Superman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are either high, dishonest or ignorant.  Or some combination of those things.
> 
> Superman was created in the fucking 1930's you mindless twit.
> 
> The Superman phone booth bit preceded even the creation of Dr. Wha.
> 
> So, the rip-off artist creators of Dr. Huh? stole the phone booth notion from Superman, and changed it ever so slightly into a police box.  You doink.
> 
> BTW:  I have probably been out of high school longer than you have even been alive. You are clearly a child.  A retarded child.  Which makes the fact that you are slut a bit more difficult to understand.  Your stupidity is explained perfectly, though.
> 
> TARDIS is also a rip off.  It comes from a play words referencing your peeps:  reTARDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Star Trek stole the transporters from Blake 7, so we're even.
> 
> TARDIS has nothing to do with "retards."  It stand for Time And Relative Dimension In Space.  TARDIS.  See how easy that was?
> 
> What's wrong that this is even a problem?  You are arguing about fictional characters!
> 
> I like Superman, I like Dr Who, I liked Blake 7 <except for the ending where they killed everyone> and I like Star Trek.  Why do you have to argue about it?  Can't you just enjoy, and if you can't do that "live and let live".
Click to expand...


Because its fun trolling the tv forum.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Luissa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized you are still in high school. It explains quite a bit.
> 
> And it is a Police Box time machine, nothing even close to Superman. Plus when Doctor Who was created the phone booth was not yet widely connected to Superman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are either high, dishonest or ignorant.  Or some combination of those things.
> 
> Superman was created in the fucking 1930's you mindless twit.
> 
> The Superman phone booth bit preceded even the creation of Dr. Wha.
> 
> So, the rip-off artist creators of Dr. Huh? stole the phone booth notion from Superman, and changed it ever so slightly into a police box.  You doink.
> 
> BTW:  I have probably been out of high school longer than you have even been alive. You are clearly a child.  A retarded child.  Which makes the fact that you are slut a bit more difficult to understand.  Your stupidity is explained perfectly, though.
> 
> TARDIS is also a rip off.  It comes from a play words referencing your peeps:  reTARDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't  have reading comprehension skills do you?
> I said not yet widely connected to Superman. If you knew anything about Superman you would know that. The phone booth was only used a few times and was not widely connected with Superman until the 70s.
> 
> And the retarded child is the one trolling the TV forum in a light hearted thread because you are so bored during your summer break. You going to be in the 10th or 11th grade this fall?
Click to expand...




Widely.

Like yer ASS?

Widely connected is a meaningless modifier.

The phone booth was ALREADY connected and -- pssst -- it wasn't a fucking secret.

Also, you reTARDIS, you might not be quite as dumb as TderpM, but you are in the running.

People often ask:  "Do you know who that RE*TARD is*?"

And I of course say, "Who?  That thing?  That's Lulu."



Dr. Eh sux ass.


----------



## BDBoop

My favorite doctor - learning to dance.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oU8gGeweCg]Dr Who Confidential - David Tennant learns the Waltz dance.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

IlarMeilyr said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are either high, dishonest or ignorant.  Or some combination of those things.
> 
> Superman was created in the fucking 1930's you mindless twit.
> 
> The Superman phone booth bit preceded even the creation of Dr. Wha.
> 
> So, the rip-off artist creators of Dr. Huh? stole the phone booth notion from Superman, and changed it ever so slightly into a police box.  You doink.
> 
> BTW:  I have probably been out of high school longer than you have even been alive. You are clearly a child.  A retarded child.  Which makes the fact that you are slut a bit more difficult to understand.  Your stupidity is explained perfectly, though.
> 
> TARDIS is also a rip off.  It comes from a play words referencing your peeps:  reTARDS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't  have reading comprehension skills do you?
> I said not yet widely connected to Superman. If you knew anything about Superman you would know that. The phone booth was only used a few times and was not widely connected with Superman until the 70s.
> 
> And the retarded child is the one trolling the TV forum in a light hearted thread because you are so bored during your summer break. You going to be in the 10th or 11th grade this fall?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widely.
> 
> Like yer ASS?
> 
> Widely connected is a meaningless modifier.
> 
> The phone booth was ALREADY connected and -- pssst -- it wasn't a fucking secret.
> 
> Also, you reTARDIS, you might not be quite as dumb as TderpM, but you are in the running.
> 
> People often ask:  "Do you know who that RE*TARD is*?"
> 
> And I of course say, "Who?  That thing?  That's Lulu."
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Eh sux ass.
Click to expand...


You are losing your touch.


----------



## Luissa

BDBoop said:


> My favorite doctor - learning to dance.
> 
> Dr Who Confidential - David Tennant learns the Waltz dance.mp4 - YouTube




10th is also my favorite.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Luissa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't  have reading comprehension skills do you?
> I said not yet widely connected to Superman. If you knew anything about Superman you would know that. The phone booth was only used a few times and was not widely connected with Superman until the 70s.
> 
> And the retarded child is the one trolling the TV forum in a light hearted thread because you are so bored during your summer break. You going to be in the 10th or 11th grade this fall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widely.
> 
> Like yer ASS?
> 
> Widely connected is a meaningless modifier.
> 
> The phone booth was ALREADY connected and -- pssst -- it wasn't a fucking secret.
> 
> Also, you reTARDIS, you might not be quite as dumb as TderpM, but you are in the running.
> 
> People often ask:  "Do you know who that RE*TARD is*?"
> 
> And I of course say, "Who?  That thing?  That's Lulu."
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Eh sux ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are losing your touch.
Click to expand...


You never had any touch.

And, you are certainly too biased and too dopey to accurately assess such matters anyway.

Meanwhile, Dr. Wha sux ass.


----------



## BDBoop

Luissa said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite doctor - learning to dance.
> 
> Dr Who Confidential - David Tennant learns the Waltz dance.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10th is also my favorite.
Click to expand...


I'm looking forward to 12th. And I should make it known that I never saw 1-8, so I have a very small window to choose from.


----------



## Luissa

BDBoop said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite doctor - learning to dance.
> 
> Dr Who Confidential - David Tennant learns the Waltz dance.mp4 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10th is also my favorite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to 12th. And I should make it known that I never saw 1-8, so I have a very small window to choose from.
Click to expand...


I have been watching some of the old episodes on Ondemand. I like the 5th doctor.


----------



## BDBoop

Luissa said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10th is also my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to 12th. And I should make it known that I never saw 1-8, so I have a very small window to choose from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been watching some of the old episodes on Ondemand. I like the 5th doctor.
Click to expand...


Truly?? SuhWEET! I'm going to start checking into the oldsters.  I think I was in season two or three before I finally connected the music with watching DW at my grandma's when I lived there in seventh grade.


----------



## Luissa

BDBoop said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to 12th. And I should make it known that I never saw 1-8, so I have a very small window to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching some of the old episodes on Ondemand. I like the 5th doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truly?? SuhWEET! I'm going to start checking into the oldsters.  I think I was in season two or three before I finally connected the music with watching DW at my grandma's when I lived there in seventh grade.
Click to expand...


BBC America had been featuring a different doctor every week leading up to the Anniversary. I have Directv, I am not sure if it is on Comcast Ondemand.


----------



## BDBoop

Luissa said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been watching some of the old episodes on Ondemand. I like the 5th doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truly?? SuhWEET! I'm going to start checking into the oldsters.  I think I was in season two or three before I finally connected the music with watching DW at my grandma's when I lived there in seventh grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BBC America had been featuring a different doctor every week leading up to the Anniversary. I have Directv, I am not sure if it is on Comcast Ondemand.
Click to expand...


Well, we have - pretty much everything. Comcast, HuluPlus, Netflix, StreamPix, and soon we'll have Amazon Prime. Hopefully, I'll find them somewhere or other.


----------



## Luissa

BDBoop said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly?? SuhWEET! I'm going to start checking into the oldsters.  I think I was in season two or three before I finally connected the music with watching DW at my grandma's when I lived there in seventh grade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC America had been featuring a different doctor every week leading up to the Anniversary. I have Directv, I am not sure if it is on Comcast Ondemand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we have - pretty much everything. Comcast, HuluPlus, Netflix, StreamPix, and soon we'll have Amazon Prime. Hopefully, I'll find them somewhere or other.
Click to expand...


I am sure you will be able to.


----------



## BDBoop

By the way, the Doctor you like is the father of David Tennant's wife.


----------



## Againsheila

BDBoop said:


> By the way, the Doctor you like is the father of David Tennant's wife.



Yeah, she played the doctor's daughter when David Tennant was the doctor.  Weird how that works, isn't it?

My favorite doctor shall always be Tom Baker.  My favorite companion, Leila.  My second favorite doctor is David Tennant and my second favorite companion is Donna.


----------



## Luissa

BDBoop said:


> By the way, the Doctor you like is the father of David Tennant's wife.



Oh! I know. Lol 

That makes life better.


----------



## BDBoop

Againsheila said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the Doctor you like is the father of David Tennant's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she played the doctor's daughter when David Tennant was the doctor.  Weird how that works, isn't it?
> 
> My favorite doctor shall always be Tom Baker.  My favorite companion, Leila.  My second favorite doctor is David Tennant and my second favorite companion is Donna.
Click to expand...


Sheila, did you see the video I put up last night with Catherine Tate (Donna)?

I was hysterical. That woman is SO talented.


----------



## Againsheila

BDBoop said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the Doctor you like is the father of David Tennant's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she played the doctor's daughter when David Tennant was the doctor.  Weird how that works, isn't it?
> 
> My favorite doctor shall always be Tom Baker.  My favorite companion, Leila.  My second favorite doctor is David Tennant and my second favorite companion is Donna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sheila, did you see the video I put up last night with Catherine Tate (Donna)?
> 
> I was hysterical. That woman is SO talented.
Click to expand...


I didn't watch it last night, I've seen it before.  I'm almost a whovian.


----------



## BDBoop

Againsheila said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, she played the doctor's daughter when David Tennant was the doctor.  Weird how that works, isn't it?
> 
> My favorite doctor shall always be Tom Baker.  My favorite companion, Leila.  My second favorite doctor is David Tennant and my second favorite companion is Donna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila, did you see the video I put up last night with Catherine Tate (Donna)?
> 
> I was hysterical. That woman is SO talented.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't watch it last night, I've seen it before.  I'm almost a whovian.
Click to expand...


Oh, I'm a Whovian! And I've converted my sister, daughter, son-in-law, and all three kids. Good times. 

My daughter wants these shoes.

Doctor Who ShoesStudio High Top Hand Painted Shoes by Brandastudio


----------



## Harry Dresden

IlarMeilyr said:


> And the whole phone booth thing?
> 
> Complete cheese-dick rip off from Superman.
> 
> Dr. Huh? cannot suck enough ass, even thought Lulu Is a complete massive ass.



not a phone booth.....its a Police Box.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

IlarMeilyr said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a welsher as you knew when you lied.
> 
> And you didn't "point out" that _Ender's Game_ is mediocre.  You merely offered your arrogant and generally worthless opinion.
> 
> Dr. Huh sucks balls.  No wonder you like that drek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enders Game was a damn good book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MUCH better than an intellectual lightweight like JoeBitch can fathom.
> 
> Of course, like Lulu, JoeBitch is clearly a person with a tragically deficient intellect.
> 
> Those dimwits actually LIKE Dr. Huh?
Click to expand...


yea i like it too.....so what of it?....its better than that show you watch called Glee....


----------



## BDBoop

Harry Dresden said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole phone booth thing?
> 
> Complete cheese-dick rip off from Superman.
> 
> Dr. Huh? cannot suck enough ass, even thought Lulu Is a complete massive ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a phone booth.....its a Police Box.....
Click to expand...


Exactly so.


----------



## Luissa

Harry Dresden said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole phone booth thing?
> 
> Complete cheese-dick rip off from Superman.
> 
> Dr. Huh? cannot suck enough ass, even thought Lulu Is a complete massive ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a phone booth.....its a Police Box.....
Click to expand...


Thank you.


----------



## thanatos144

What is wrong with liking Dr. Who????? It is a decent show that entertains me. I like it.


----------



## thanatos144

Harry Dresden said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole phone booth thing?
> 
> Complete cheese-dick rip off from Superman.
> 
> Dr. Huh? cannot suck enough ass, even thought Lulu Is a complete massive ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a phone booth.....its a Police Box.....
Click to expand...


Hey I have a shirt that says "The angels have the phone booth" LOL Did you not watch blink?


----------



## Luissa

thanatos144 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole phone booth thing?
> 
> Complete cheese-dick rip off from Superman.
> 
> Dr. Huh? cannot suck enough ass, even thought Lulu Is a complete massive ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a phone booth.....its a Police Box.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I have a shirt that says "The angels have the phone booth" LOL Did you not watch blink?
Click to expand...


Blink is my favorite episode, but they don't say that in the show. Do you ever hear the doctor call it the phone booth?


----------



## thanatos144

Luissa said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> not a phone booth.....its a Police Box.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I have a shirt that says "The angels have the phone booth" LOL Did you not watch blink?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blink is my favorite episode, but they don't say that in the show. Do you ever hear the doctor call it the phone booth?
Click to expand...


They call it a phone box

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Opy5DleJfOY]Blink Easter Egg w/ Transcript - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

thanatos144 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I have a shirt that says "The angels have the phone booth" LOL Did you not watch blink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blink is my favorite episode, but they don't say that in the show. Do you ever hear the doctor call it the phone booth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They call it a phone box
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Opy5DleJfOY]Blink Easter Egg w/ Transcript - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Blue box


----------



## Harry Dresden

thanatos144 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole phone booth thing?
> 
> Complete cheese-dick rip off from Superman.
> 
> Dr. Huh? cannot suck enough ass, even thought Lulu Is a complete massive ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a phone booth.....its a Police Box.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I have a shirt that says "The angels have the phone booth" LOL Did you not watch blink?
Click to expand...


yea i did.....so what does that have to do with the conversation?....


----------



## Harry Dresden

thanatos144 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I have a shirt that says "The angels have the phone booth" LOL Did you not watch blink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blink is my favorite episode, but they don't say that in the show. Do you ever hear the doctor call it the phone booth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They call it a phone box
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Opy5DleJfOY]Blink Easter Egg w/ Transcript - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


they also have called it a "police Box" many a time.....so how does this effect what EM said?....


----------



## Againsheila

thanatos144 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the whole phone booth thing?
> 
> Complete cheese-dick rip off from Superman.
> 
> Dr. Huh? cannot suck enough ass, even thought Lulu Is a complete massive ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a phone booth.....its a Police Box.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey I have a shirt that says "The angels have the phone booth" LOL Did you not watch blink?
Click to expand...


I think the problems lies in the fact that for The Doctor's 50th anniversary, they are going around painting all the phone booths blue due to the fact that they don't have the police boxes anymore.


----------



## Againsheila

Harry Dresden said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blink is my favorite episode, but they don't say that in the show. Do you ever hear the doctor call it the phone booth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They call it a phone box
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Opy5DleJfOY]Blink Easter Egg w/ Transcript - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they also have called it a "police Box" many a time.....so how does this effect what EM said?....
Click to expand...


It's kind of a phone booth.  The old police boxes had phones available for the public in emergencies.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Againsheila said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They call it a phone box
> 
> Blink Easter Egg w/ Transcript - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they also have called it a "police Box" many a time.....so how does this effect what EM said?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's kind of a phone booth.  The old police boxes had phones available for the public in emergencies.
Click to expand...


i know that.....but there was a difference between a public phone booth and the police call box when these things were on the streets....the police box you did not use to call a cab or talk to mom......


----------



## Againsheila

Harry Dresden said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> they also have called it a "police Box" many a time.....so how does this effect what EM said?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of a phone booth.  The old police boxes had phones available for the public in emergencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know that.....but there was a difference between a public phone booth and the police call box when these things were on the streets....the police box you did not use to call a cab or talk to mom......
Click to expand...


But the one little boy did.  "Are you my mummy?"


----------



## Coyote

*This thread was established in the Hobby forum so for fans of Dr. Who could discuss it in a friendly way.  Let's keep it that way please.  No trolling or flaming.  If you don't care for the series feel free to start a separate thread. *


----------



## IlarMeilyr

A discussion necessarily involves alternative views.

If one legitimately feels that Dr. Who sucks major ass, why would it not be ok to say so in THIS dopey thread?


----------



## Againsheila

IlarMeilyr said:


> A discussion necessarily involves alternative views.
> 
> If one legitimately feels that Dr. Who sucks major ass, why would it not be ok to say so in THIS dopey thread?



Every party has a pooper, that's why they invited you.  Party pooper, that's you!


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Againsheila said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> A discussion necessarily involves alternative views.
> 
> If one legitimately feels that Dr. Who sucks major ass, why would it not be ok to say so in THIS dopey thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every party has a pooper, that's why they invited you.  Party pooper, that's you!
Click to expand...


Dr. Who cannot suck enough.


----------



## Luissa

Againsheila said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> A discussion necessarily involves alternative views.
> 
> If one legitimately feels that Dr. Who sucks major ass, why would it not be ok to say so in THIS dopey thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every party has a pooper, that's why they invited you.  Party pooper, that's you!
Click to expand...


I wonder if he also poops at parties? 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gjwofYhUJEM


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Looserissa is butthurt that anybody sees Dr. Huh for the crap it is.  It is pure shit but she loves it.

She revels in poop.

Ironic, that.


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8g5BrLm7uQ]Doctor Who - The 50th Anniversary BBC One Trailer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## IlarMeilyr

BDBoop said:


> Doctor Who - The 50th Anniversary BBC One Trailer - YouTube



Boopie STEPS UP to confirm that Dr. Huh is crap.


----------



## Luissa

BDBoop said:


> Doctor Who - The 50th Anniversary BBC One Trailer - YouTube



Can't wait for November.


----------



## BDBoop

Luissa said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Who - The 50th Anniversary BBC One Trailer - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for November.
Click to expand...


Ditto.


----------



## Againsheila

BDBoop said:


> Doctor Who - The 50th Anniversary BBC One Trailer - YouTube



wow, love it, can hardly wait.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Lulu has asked rudely (and in her expected butthurt fashion).  But at least one person worthy of respect has also asked politely, civilly and in a friendly fashion.

Therefore, in honor of the latter, I will refrain from making further commentary in THIS thread (after this post, that is) about * how horrible Dr. Who is.* 

Any further critique of the hideous nature of this dreadful British television programme (they spell it that way!)  [  ] must be found elsewhere.  

Link:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/tv-forum/309392-dr-duh.html


----------



## JoeB131

IlarMeilyr said:


> [
> 
> I am not a welsher as you knew when you lied.
> 
> And you didn't "point out" that _Ender's Game_ is mediocre.  You merely offered your arrogant and generally worthless opinion.
> 
> Dr. Huh sucks balls.  No wonder you like that drek.



I was going to comment, but I see that they've already said you've taken the thread off track.  

No, guy, I really did nail it on Ender's Game.  It's pretty much the kind of Sci-Fi you'd get written by a crazy person.  

On the other hand, DW has lasted 50 years, it has millions of fans around the world.   I think that pretty much says it all.


----------



## JoeB131

Luissa said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the Doctor you like is the father of David Tennant's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I know. Lol
> 
> That makes life better.
Click to expand...


David Tennant's wife is HOT!!!


----------



## Againsheila

JoeB131 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the Doctor you like is the father of David Tennant's wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I know. Lol
> 
> That makes life better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> David Tennant's wife is HOT!!!
Click to expand...


She's also his daughter in more ways than one.  Makes your mind whirl, doesn't it?


----------



## JoeB131

Againsheila said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I know. Lol
> 
> That makes life better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Tennant's wife is HOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> She's also his daughter in more ways than one.  Makes your mind whirl, doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really.  Two things you are probably going to end up doing as a British Actor- Stuffy Historical Costume Dramas and Doctor Who.
> 
> Patrick Troughton and Christopher Eccelston both played the Duke of Norfolk (albeit, Troughton's Duke was the grandfather of Eccelston's Duke.)
> 
> So the daughter of one actor who played The Doctor marries another actor who played The Doctor.   Since something like 15 actors* have played the Doctor, that isn't a stretch.
> 
> (*- In addition to the Canonical 12 Doctors, Peter Cushing played a variation of the Character for two Amicus films, Richard  Hurdnell played the First doctor in "The Five Doctors" and we have whatever the heck John Hurt is going to be doing.  And I'm not even counting the guy who played the Valeyard.)
Click to expand...


----------



## Againsheila

JoeB131 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Tennant's wife is HOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> She's also his daughter in more ways than one.  Makes your mind whirl, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  Two things you are probably going to end up doing as a British Actor- Stuffy Historical Costume Dramas and Doctor Who.
> 
> Patrick Troughton and Christopher Eccelston both played the Duke of Norfolk (albeit, Troughton's Duke was the grandfather of Eccelston's Duke.)
> 
> So the daughter of one actor who played The Doctor marries another actor who played The Doctor.   Since something like 15 actors* have played the Doctor, that isn't a stretch.
> 
> (*- In addition to the Canonical 12 Doctors, Peter Cushing played a variation of the Character for two Amicus films, Richard  Hurdnell played the First doctor in "The Five Doctors" and we have whatever the heck John Hurt is going to be doing.  And I'm not even counting the guy who played the Valeyard.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But add into that the fact that she played the doctor's daughter when he (David Tennant) was the doctor...  And, IMO, the doctor is something you are, not something you play.  Even though others play the part, they are each their own "doctor".
> 
> Would love to see the daughter show up again in the series.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

I wouldn't mind seeing her character return either.  Especially if she wears that t-shirt.  Just saying.


----------



## Againsheila

JoeB131 said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing her character return either.  Especially if she wears that t-shirt.  Just saying.



It would make a fun twist, especially if River was in the same episode.  I'll bet there's a fan fic out there about it.


----------



## BDBoop

Againsheila said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing her character return either.  Especially if she wears that t-shirt.  Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would make a fun twist, especially if River was in the same episode.  I'll bet there's a fan fic out there about it.
Click to expand...


I'll bet there is.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

JoeB131 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I am not a welsher as you knew when you lied.
> 
> And you didn't "point out" that _Ender's Game_ is mediocre.  You merely offered your arrogant and generally worthless opinion.
> 
> Dr. Huh sucks balls.  No wonder you like that drek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to comment, but I see that they've already said you've taken the thread off track.
> 
> No, guy, I really did nail it on Ender's Game.  It's pretty much the kind of Sci-Fi you'd get written by a crazy person.
> 
> On the other hand, DW has lasted 50 years, it has millions of fans around the world.   I think that pretty much says it all.
Click to expand...


No.  You were wrong.  Ender's Game may be a bit flawed, but it is still vastly superior to some lame Science Fiction which you appear to judge based on longevity.

Fossilized dinosaur poop has been around a long time, too.  That doesn't make it quality entertainment.


----------



## Againsheila

IlarMeilyr said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I am not a welsher as you knew when you lied.
> 
> And you didn't "point out" that _Ender's Game_ is mediocre.  You merely offered your arrogant and generally worthless opinion.
> 
> Dr. Huh sucks balls.  No wonder you like that drek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to comment, but I see that they've already said you've taken the thread off track.
> 
> No, guy, I really did nail it on Ender's Game.  It's pretty much the kind of Sci-Fi you'd get written by a crazy person.
> 
> On the other hand, DW has lasted 50 years, it has millions of fans around the world.   I think that pretty much says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You were wrong.  Ender's Game may be a bit flawed, but it is still vastly superior to some lame Science Fiction which you appear to judge based on longevity.
> 
> Fossilized dinosaur poop has been around a long time, too.  That doesn't make it quality entertainment.
Click to expand...


Can I take back my rep?  You said you were leaving.  Go already.  Stop making yourself a liar.  Let those of us who like Dr Who enjoy it.  What is it to you?  Why do you want to ruin the fun?  Get a life already!

I've watched Dr Who for many years, with my kids when they were younger.  Most of it is lame, that's part of the fun.  You don't like it you don't have to watch it and up until you gave your big announcement that you were leaving this thread, you had a right to tell us why you didn't like it.  Now you have a right to back up your word and leave.


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## IlarMeilyr

Againsheila said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to comment, but I see that they've already said you've taken the thread off track.
> 
> No, guy, I really did nail it on Ender's Game.  It's pretty much the kind of Sci-Fi you'd get written by a crazy person.
> 
> On the other hand, DW has lasted 50 years, it has millions of fans around the world.   I think that pretty much says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You were wrong.  Ender's Game may be a bit flawed, but it is still vastly superior to some lame Science Fiction which you appear to judge based on longevity.
> 
> Fossilized dinosaur poop has been around a long time, too.  That doesn't make it quality entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I take back my rep?  You said you were leaving.  Go already.  Stop making yourself a liar.  Let those of us who like Dr Who enjoy it.  What is it to you?  Why do you want to ruin the fun?  Get a life already!
> 
> I've watched Dr Who for many years, with my kids when they were younger.  Most of it is lame, that's part of the fun.  You don't like it you don't have to watch it and up until you gave your big announcement that you were leaving this thread, you had a right to tell us why you didn't like it.  Now you have a right to back up your word and leave.
Click to expand...


Yes.  You can neg me.  Twice (it will take 48 hours plus another minute or more).  

And, anyway, I was replying to the silliness from JoeB, primarily about his "view" regarding a book *unrelated to Dr. Who*.

So, againsheila, calm yourself down.  Enjoy your Dr. Who echo chamber.  But don't think I am obliged not to respond to the likes of that imbecile JoeB.

For my part, I will leave my commentary about Dr. Wha to my alternative thread.

Meanwhile, what I said to JoeBeyotch is true.  To the extent he measures the quality of the show by the fact that it has been around a while, his yardstick is seriously flawed.


----------



## Luissa

IlarMeilyr said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You were wrong.  Ender's Game may be a bit flawed, but it is still vastly superior to some lame Science Fiction which you appear to judge based on longevity.
> 
> Fossilized dinosaur poop has been around a long time, too.  That doesn't make it quality entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I take back my rep?  You said you were leaving.  Go already.  Stop making yourself a liar.  Let those of us who like Dr Who enjoy it.  What is it to you?  Why do you want to ruin the fun?  Get a life already!
> 
> I've watched Dr Who for many years, with my kids when they were younger.  Most of it is lame, that's part of the fun.  You don't like it you don't have to watch it and up until you gave your big announcement that you were leaving this thread, you had a right to tell us why you didn't like it.  Now you have a right to back up your word and leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  You can neg me.  Twice (it will take 48 hours plus another minute or more).
> 
> And, anyway, I was replying to the silliness from JoeB, primarily about his "view" regarding a book *unrelated to Dr. Who*.
> 
> So, againsheila, calm yourself down.  Enjoy your Dr. Who echo chamber.  But don't think I am obliged not to respond to the likes of that imbecile JoeB.
> 
> For my part, I will leave my commentary about Dr. Wha to my alternative thread.
> 
> Meanwhile, what I said to JoeBeyotch is true.  To the extent he measures the quality of the show by the fact that it has been around a while, his yardstick is seriously flawed.
Click to expand...


How is that thread going for ya? Lol


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Luissa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I take back my rep?  You said you were leaving.  Go already.  Stop making yourself a liar.  Let those of us who like Dr Who enjoy it.  What is it to you?  Why do you want to ruin the fun?  Get a life already!
> 
> I've watched Dr Who for many years, with my kids when they were younger.  Most of it is lame, that's part of the fun.  You don't like it you don't have to watch it and up until you gave your big announcement that you were leaving this thread, you had a right to tell us why you didn't like it.  Now you have a right to back up your word and leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  You can neg me.  Twice (it will take 48 hours plus another minute or more).
> 
> And, anyway, I was replying to the silliness from JoeB, primarily about his "view" regarding a book *unrelated to Dr. Who*.
> 
> So, againsheila, calm yourself down.  Enjoy your Dr. Who echo chamber.  But don't think I am obliged not to respond to the likes of that imbecile JoeB.
> 
> For my part, I will leave my commentary about Dr. Wha to my alternative thread.
> 
> Meanwhile, what I said to JoeBeyotch is true.  To the extent he measures the quality of the show by the fact that it has been around a while, his yardstick is seriously flawed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is that thread going for ya? Lol
Click to expand...


I dunno.  I rarely drop in.

How's it going here with your mission to have nothing but agreement on your views of the worth of Dr. Huh?


----------



## Luissa

IlarMeilyr said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  You can neg me.  Twice (it will take 48 hours plus another minute or more).
> 
> And, anyway, I was replying to the silliness from JoeB, primarily about his "view" regarding a book *unrelated to Dr. Who*.
> 
> So, againsheila, calm yourself down.  Enjoy your Dr. Who echo chamber.  But don't think I am obliged not to respond to the likes of that imbecile JoeB.
> 
> For my part, I will leave my commentary about Dr. Wha to my alternative thread.
> 
> Meanwhile, what I said to JoeBeyotch is true.  To the extent he measures the quality of the show by the fact that it has been around a while, his yardstick is seriously flawed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that thread going for ya? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno.  I rarely drop in.
> 
> How's it going here with your mission to have nothing but agreement on your views of the worth of Dr. Huh?
Click to expand...


That would have been fine if that was what you had been doing. Instead you just wanted to troll, and throw insults at me. Which you are free to do, but this thread was a light hearted thread that was just doing just fine without your trolling. 
Plus all you wanted was attention. So if you want to flame me, start a thread about it, otherwise give the rest of us a break.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

Luissa said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is that thread going for ya? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.  I rarely drop in.
> 
> How's it going here with your mission to have nothing but agreement on your views of the worth of Dr. Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would have been fine if that was what you had been doing. Instead you just wanted to troll, and throw insults at me. Which you are free to do, but this thread was a light hearted thread that was just doing just fine without your trolling.
> Plus all you wanted was attention. So if you want to flame me, start a thread about it, otherwise give the rest of us a break.
Click to expand...



Hey Lousyissa:

You appear to be derailing this thread and its highly important topic.

After your butthurt whining that I was _twolling_ it, you seem unable suddenly to post without trying to elicit my reply.

Make up your mind you silly little critter.

Get back to discussing the finer points of Police Call Box versus phone booth.


----------



## Luissa

IlarMeilyr said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno.  I rarely drop in.
> 
> How's it going here with your mission to have nothing but agreement on your views of the worth of Dr. Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would have been fine if that was what you had been doing. Instead you just wanted to troll, and throw insults at me. Which you are free to do, but this thread was a light hearted thread that was just doing just fine without your trolling.
> Plus all you wanted was attention. So if you want to flame me, start a thread about it, otherwise give the rest of us a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Lousyissa:
> 
> You appear to be derailing this thread and its highly important topic.
> 
> After your butthurt whining that I was _twolling_ it, you seem unable suddenly to post without trying to elicit my reply.
> 
> Make up your mind you silly little critter.
> 
> Get back to discussing the finer points of Police Call Box versus phone booth.
Click to expand...


No problem.


----------



## Luissa

BDBoop said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Who - The 50th Anniversary BBC One Trailer - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for November.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ditto.
Click to expand...


What do you think of Clara? My friend hates her, wont watch until she is off the series.


----------



## BDBoop

Againsheila said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to comment, but I see that they've already said you've taken the thread off track.
> 
> No, guy, I really did nail it on Ender's Game.  It's pretty much the kind of Sci-Fi you'd get written by a crazy person.
> 
> On the other hand, DW has lasted 50 years, it has millions of fans around the world.   I think that pretty much says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You were wrong.  Ender's Game may be a bit flawed, but it is still vastly superior to some lame Science Fiction which you appear to judge based on longevity.
> 
> Fossilized dinosaur poop has been around a long time, too.  That doesn't make it quality entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I take back my rep?  You said you were leaving.  Go already.  Stop making yourself a liar.  Let those of us who like Dr Who enjoy it.  What is it to you?  Why do you want to ruin the fun?  Get a life already!
> 
> I've watched Dr Who for many years, with my kids when they were younger.  Most of it is lame, that's part of the fun.  You don't like it you don't have to watch it and up until you gave your big announcement that you were leaving this thread, you had a right to tell us why you didn't like it.  *Now you have a right to back up your word and leave.*
Click to expand...


Don't push it too hard. He'll leave - but come back with a different name.


----------



## Harry Dresden

IlarMeilyr said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You were wrong.  Ender's Game may be a bit flawed, but it is still vastly superior to some lame Science Fiction which you appear to judge based on longevity.
> 
> Fossilized dinosaur poop has been around a long time, too.  That doesn't make it quality entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I take back my rep?  You said you were leaving.  Go already.  Stop making yourself a liar.  Let those of us who like Dr Who enjoy it.  What is it to you?  Why do you want to ruin the fun?  Get a life already!
> 
> I've watched Dr Who for many years, with my kids when they were younger.  Most of it is lame, that's part of the fun.  You don't like it you don't have to watch it and up until you gave your big announcement that you were leaving this thread, you had a right to tell us why you didn't like it.  Now you have a right to back up your word and leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  You can neg me.  Twice (it will take 48 hours plus another minute or more).
> 
> And, anyway, I was replying to the silliness from JoeB, primarily about his "view" regarding a book *unrelated to Dr. Who*.
> 
> So, againsheila, calm yourself down.  Enjoy your Dr. Who echo chamber.  But don't think I am obliged not to respond to the likes of that imbecile JoeB.
> 
> For my part, I will leave my commentary about Dr. Wha to my alternative thread.
> 
> Meanwhile, what I said to JoeBeyotch is true.  To the extent he measures the quality of the show by the fact that it has been around a while, his yardstick is seriously flawed.
Click to expand...


so why has it been around for 50 years?.......


----------



## g5000

IlarMeilyr doth protest too much.  Probably a secret Who fan.

As for _Ender's Game_, I tried to read that many years ago, and just could not get into it.

Perhaps there is a weird correlation between those who like Dr. Who and those who don't like _Ender's Game_ and vice versa.  

My favorite science fiction work of all time is _Snow Crash_.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

g5000 said:


> IlarMeilyr doth protest too much.  Probably a secret Who fan.
> 
> As for _Ender's Game_, I tried to read that many years ago, and just could not get into it.
> 
> Perhaps there is a weird correlation between those who like Dr. Who and those who don't like _Ender's Game_ and vice versa.
> 
> My favorite science fiction work of all time is _Snow Crash_.



All I did was post a contrary view.   And yes, I tweaked some of the "fans" who were gushing all kinds of silly shit about how "good" the show is.  Pfft.

 Somebody (and I won't point fingers or anything) got her panties in a wad and whined.

She wanted an echo chamber.  

No.

I saw a couple of part-episodes of Dr. Whu?  I really couldn't abide it.  I don't dislike all British programming.  Like, several years ago, I saw Rumpole of the Bailey.  I thought that stuff was a hoot.

Now, Ender's Game as a work of science fiction was indeed a little flawed, but still, it was a good book.

But it has no connection to the the Dr. Who show.

I am not sure what my favorite Science Fiction work was.  I liked the I, Robot stuff.  I liked Rendevous with Rama series.  Some of the DUNE stuff was compelling -- at least at first.  A little ponderous, but imaginative all the same.

I have enjoyed many works of Science Fiction.  Some of the early stuff (it was dime novel throw-away stuff when I started reading it when I was a kid) got me started many many moons ago.  When it's done well, it can be hugely imaginative and satisfying.


----------



## thanatos144

Dr who is akin to twilight zone.


----------



## BDBoop

g5000 said:


> IlarMeilyr doth protest too much.  Probably a secret Who fan.
> 
> As for _Ender's Game_, I tried to read that many years ago, and just could not get into it.
> 
> Perhaps there is a weird correlation between those who like Dr. Who and those who don't like _Ender's Game_ and vice versa.
> 
> My favorite science fiction work of all time is _Snow Crash_.



That was a good one.

Just sobbed my way through the end of Rose Tyler.


----------



## JoeB131

Againsheila said:


>



That is taking Dr. Who Fandom a little too far.  

But it would confuse the shit out of future archeologists, so there's that.


----------



## JoeB131

IlarMeilyr said:


> [
> 
> No.  You were wrong.  Ender's Game may be a bit flawed, but it is still vastly superior to some lame Science Fiction which you appear to judge based on longevity.


]

No, guy, it's a terrible book because 1) It's repetitive and boring. (Like a lot of "novels" that started out as short stories and had padding by the author to drag it out) and 2) It has a lot of really horrible ideas.   Like training kids to murder each other to fight an enemy they don't even really understand.    And that was just the first book.   The sequels are even more awful, based on the synopsis... 




IlarMeilyr said:


> [
> Fossilized dinosaur poop has been around a long time, too.  That doesn't make it quality entertainment.



No, but no one goes out of their way to see dino poop except palentologists....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JoeB131 said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> No.  You were wrong.  Ender's Game may be a bit flawed, but it is still vastly superior to some lame Science Fiction which you appear to judge based on longevity.
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> No, guy, it's a terrible book because 1) It's repetitive and boring. (Like a lot of "novels" that started out as short stories and had padding by the author to drag it out) and 2) It has a lot of really horrible ideas.   Like training kids to murder each other to fight an enemy they don't even really understand.    And that was just the first book.   The sequels are even more awful, based on the synopsis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Fossilized dinosaur poop has been around a long time, too.  That doesn't make it quality entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but no one goes out of their way to see dino poop except palentologists....
Click to expand...



The kids weren't trained to murder each other.


----------



## JoeB131

No, they just let it happen.  And didn't tell anyone.  And no one questioned why they never saw little Billy again. 

Which is pretty much the opposite of what happens with real kids. 

I know when I was in Kindergarten, we had some kid they had to rush out in hurry because the other kids ganged up on him.  We never saw that kid again....  But oddly, in Ender's Game, kids get killed by Ender and no one notices.... Really.


----------



## JoeB131

One more idea to toss out there.  The Doctor as "Space Jesus".  

Besides the whole paralel between "Resurrection" and "Regeneration".  

And Martha Jones saying "What Would the Doctor Do?" 

But think about the Jesus/Satan relationship between the Doctor and The Master.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

JoeB131 said:


> No, they just let it happen.  And didn't tell anyone.  And no one questioned why they never saw little Billy again.
> 
> Which is pretty much the opposite of what happens with real kids.
> 
> I know when I was in Kindergarten, we had some kid they had to rush out in hurry because the other kids ganged up on him.  We never saw that kid again....  But oddly, in Ender's Game, kids get killed by Ender and no one notices.... Really.



Yeah, you were wrong. Really.


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## JoeB131

Okay, let's get this thread back on track.  

Anyone want to speculate on what the deal is with the John Hurt character/Doctor?


----------



## Luissa

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, let's get this thread back on track.
> 
> Anyone want to speculate on what the deal is with the John Hurt character/Doctor?



I think he is The Doctor from the Time wars, between the 8th and 9th.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

Things that make you go "WTF, Moffat?!"

Steven Moffat on Doctor Who regenerations: Go back and count again, there's something you've missed | Radio Times



> However, Steven Moffat today confirmed of the Doctor, &#8220;He can only regenerate 12 times&#8221;, while simultaneously suggesting there has been a miscalculation of how many regenerations he has actually been through.
> 
> &#8220;I think you should go back to your DVDs and count correctly this time," said Moffat, "there&#8217;s something you&#8217;ve all missed.&#8221;


----------



## decker

Luissa said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's get this thread back on track.
> 
> Anyone want to speculate on what the deal is with the John Hurt character/Doctor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is The Doctor from the Time wars, between the 8th and 9th.
Click to expand...


I am guessing he is one of the first doctors. But its only a guess.

Will be great to see John hurt in the role. A really great actor.


----------



## BDBoop

decker said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, let's get this thread back on track.
> 
> Anyone want to speculate on what the deal is with the John Hurt character/Doctor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is The Doctor from the Time wars, between the 8th and 9th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am guessing he is one of the first doctors. But its only a guess.
> 
> Will be great to see John hurt in the role. A really great actor.
Click to expand...


Would be great. Peter Capaldi got the role, though.


----------



## Luissa

BDBoop said:


> Things that make you go "WTF, Moffat?!"
> 
> Steven Moffat on Doctor Who regenerations: Go back and count again, there's something you've missed | Radio Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, Steven Moffat today confirmed of the Doctor, He can only regenerate 12 times, while simultaneously suggesting there has been a miscalculation of how many regenerations he has actually been through.
> 
> I think you should go back to your DVDs and count correctly this time," said Moffat, "theres something youve all missed.
Click to expand...


River song gave him her regenerations??


----------



## Luissa

BDBoop said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is The Doctor from the Time wars, between the 8th and 9th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing he is one of the first doctors. But its only a guess.
> 
> Will be great to see John hurt in the role. A really great actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would be great. Peter Capaldi got the role, though.
Click to expand...


Hurt will be on the special. He is a different doctor.


----------



## Luissa

Different regeneration I should say


----------



## thanatos144

Luissa said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things that make you go "WTF, Moffat?!"
> 
> Steven Moffat on Doctor Who regenerations: Go back and count again, there's something you've missed | Radio Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, Steven Moffat today confirmed of the Doctor, He can only regenerate 12 times, while simultaneously suggesting there has been a miscalculation of how many regenerations he has actually been through.
> 
> I think you should go back to your DVDs and count correctly this time," said Moffat, "theres something youve all missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> River song gave him her regenerations??
Click to expand...

Its fiction..... You just create a story that extends his regens.....There is no such thing as impossible in sci-fi


----------



## BDBoop

BUT: He didn't say that. He said "There is something you all are missing." Not "Hello, derp; scifi. We can do anything we want."



> &#8220;I think you should go back to your DVDs and *count correctly this time*," said Moffat, _"there&#8217;s something you&#8217;ve all missed.&#8221;_


----------



## Luissa

BDBoop said:


> BUT: He didn't say that. He said "There is something you all are missing." Not "Hello, derp; scifi. We can do anything we want."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should go back to your DVDs and *count correctly this time*," said Moffat, _"theres something youve all missed._
Click to expand...


Is he referring to Hurt with this comment? 
Then he has to be between the 8th and 9th.


----------



## BDBoop

Luissa said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUT: He didn't say that. He said "There is something you all are missing." Not "Hello, derp; scifi. We can do anything we want."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should go back to your DVDs and *count correctly this time*," said Moffat, _"theres something youve all missed._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is he referring to Hurt with this comment?
> Then he has to be between the 8th and 9th.
Click to expand...


Well, at the start of the article, everything the author alludes to takes us in the wrong direction (adding more doctors).

Can you tell me how you came down to "between the 8th and the 9th?"


----------



## decker

BDBoop said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is The Doctor from the Time wars, between the 8th and 9th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing he is one of the first doctors. But its only a guess.
> 
> Will be great to see John hurt in the role. A really great actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would be great. Peter Capaldi got the role, though.
Click to expand...


I know peter got the role. I was just guessing which timelord john hurt was.

Peter by the way will be a great doctor. As he showed in bbc the thick of it.


----------



## Againsheila

BDBoop said:


> Things that make you go "WTF, Moffat?!"
> 
> Steven Moffat on Doctor Who regenerations: Go back and count again, there's something you've missed | Radio Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, Steven Moffat today confirmed of the Doctor, He can only regenerate 12 times, while simultaneously suggesting there has been a miscalculation of how many regenerations he has actually been through.
> 
> I think you should go back to your DVDs and count correctly this time," said Moffat, "theres something youve all missed.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I think it was doctor number 5 who gave up several of his regenerations to save his friends.  Then again River gave up all of her regenerations to save him so did he get her regenerations?  Except I think that was AFTER he would have already give up all his regeneration so  he shouldn't have been alive at all.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Againsheila said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things that make you go "WTF, Moffat?!"
> 
> Steven Moffat on Doctor Who regenerations: Go back and count again, there's something you've missed | Radio Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, Steven Moffat today confirmed of the Doctor, He can only regenerate 12 times, while simultaneously suggesting there has been a miscalculation of how many regenerations he has actually been through.
> 
> I think you should go back to your DVDs and count correctly this time," said Moffat, "theres something youve all missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah*, I think it was doctor number 5 who gave up several of his regenerations to save his friends.  *Then again River gave up all of her regenerations to save him so did he get her regenerations?  Except I think that was AFTER he would have already give up all his regeneration so  he shouldn't have been alive at all.
Click to expand...


that never happened though.....a turn of events involving the Brigadier made that unnecessary...


----------



## JoeB131

BDBoop said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is The Doctor from the Time wars, between the 8th and 9th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing he is one of the first doctors. But its only a guess.
> 
> Will be great to see John hurt in the role. A really great actor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would be great. Peter Capaldi got the role, though.
Click to expand...


I don't think they could afford John Hurt full time.  He's just too big of a name.  He's someone you've heard of BEFORE getting cast as the Doctor.  

Among some of my favortie John Hurt roles-  Caligula in "_I, Claudius_",  the guy who has the Alien burst from his chest in "_Alien_" (and _Spaceballs_!) Winston Smith in _1984_.  The Chancellor in "_V for Vendetta_".  

Speaking of which, _I, Claudius _co-star Derek Jacobi played The Master in a one-off. Co-incidence?


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things that make you go "WTF, Moffat?!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah*, I think it was doctor number 5 who gave up several of his regenerations to save his friends.  *Then again River gave up all of her regenerations to save him so did he get her regenerations?  Except I think that was AFTER he would have already give up all his regeneration so  he shouldn't have been alive at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that never happened though.....a turn of events involving the Brigadier made that unnecessary...
Click to expand...


The episode was "Mawdyn Undead"... 

Not only that, but he was pretty emphatic at that point on the REgeneration count.  

"A Time Lord can only Regenerate 12 times. I've regenerated 4 times.  8 of them. 8 of me!" 

Established a couple things in that episode. 

The Doctor has only regenerated 4 times, making Hartnell the first.  

I do think SHeila has a point, though, that if River gave him all her remaining regnerations, that gives him 10 more regenerations than we thought he had. (Because she had used up 2 up to that point.)


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

Anyone here a fan of the original run Doctor Who?  Personally I prefer Jon Pertwee myself.


----------



## BDBoop

BorisTheAnimal said:


> Anyone here a fan of the original run Doctor Who?  Personally I prefer Jon Pertwee myself.



I haven't seen anything pre-Eccleston. I need to access the rest of the series.


----------



## JoeB131

BorisTheAnimal said:


> Anyone here a fan of the original run Doctor Who?  Personally I prefer Jon Pertwee myself.



Yes, I love those episodes with their cheap special effects and rubber monsters.  

On a serious note, Pertwee was great, but I still think Tom Baker was the best of the lot.


----------



## JoeB131

BDBoop said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here a fan of the original run Doctor Who?  Personally I prefer Jon Pertwee myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything pre-Eccleston. I need to access the rest of the series.
Click to expand...


If you have NetFlix, you could probably rent some of the classic episodes.


----------



## BDBoop

JoeB131 said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here a fan of the original run Doctor Who?  Personally I prefer Jon Pertwee myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I love those episodes with their cheap special effects and rubber monsters.
> 
> On a serious note, Pertwee was great, but I still think Tom Baker was the best of the lot.
Click to expand...


Tom Baker is the main reason I want to see the rest of them. I need to know what everybody is going on about.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

JoeB131 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here a fan of the original run Doctor Who?  Personally I prefer Jon Pertwee myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything pre-Eccleston. I need to access the rest of the series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have NetFlix, you could probably rent some of the classic episodes.
Click to expand...

I think they are streaming those episodes right now.


----------



## BDBoop

I'll check again. Thanks, guys.

It's very strange. There are pages of episodes - not seasons. I wouldn't know where to begin.


----------



## decker

BDBoop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here a fan of the original run Doctor Who?  Personally I prefer Jon Pertwee myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I love those episodes with their cheap special effects and rubber monsters.
> 
> On a serious note, Pertwee was great, but I still think Tom Baker was the best of the lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tom Baker is the main reason I want to see the rest of them. I need to know what everybody is going on about.
Click to expand...


Tom baker was a great doctor who. He had right mix of leadership but also fun at the same time.


----------



## JoeB131

BDBoop said:


> I'll check again. Thanks, guys.
> 
> It's very strange. There are pages of episodes - not seasons. I wouldn't know where to begin.



yeah, about that.  

The classic series was different in that it was a serial.  So a story in the Baker or Pertwee Era would be presented in four parts, which each episode ending with some kind of cliffhanger where the Doctor and/or his companions were in some kind of peril. 

Some of the Tom Baker episodes I would recommend are - 

The Pyramids of Mars.
Genesis of the Daleks
Brain of Moebius


----------



## BDBoop

JoeB131 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check again. Thanks, guys.
> 
> It's very strange. There are pages of episodes - not seasons. I wouldn't know where to begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, about that.
> 
> The classic series was different in that it was a serial.  So a story in the Baker or Pertwee Era would be presented in four parts, which each episode ending with some kind of cliffhanger where the Doctor and/or his companions were in some kind of peril.
> 
> Some of the Tom Baker episodes I would recommend are -
> 
> The Pyramids of Mars.
> Genesis of the Daleks
> Brain of Moebius
Click to expand...


Oh, excellent. Thank you.


----------



## JoeB131

Oh, one more. 

The Deadly Assassin. Despite the title being a tautology (a non-deadly assassin wouldn't be good at his job.) It's a great story. 

It's the only one where the Doctor has an adventure without a companion in the Classic series. 

It is also the episode that established the 12 regeneration limit that they probably thought they'd never have to worry about later.


----------



## Harry Dresden

BorisTheAnimal said:


> Anyone here a fan of the original run Doctor Who?  Personally I prefer Jon Pertwee myself.



to me he was like the Sherlock Holmes of the Doctors...


----------



## BDBoop

Harry Dresden said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here a fan of the original run Doctor Who?  Personally I prefer Jon Pertwee myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me he was like the Sherlock Holmes of the Doctors...
Click to expand...


In what sense? Do you watch the Sherlock Holmes on the BBC that only has three episodes per season?


----------



## Harry Dresden

BDBoop said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here a fan of the original run Doctor Who?  Personally I prefer Jon Pertwee myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything pre-Eccleston. I need to access the rest of the series.
Click to expand...


yes....if you are a fan do so.....the ist Doctor i found hard to watch it was just so "crude" i think is the word im looking for here,compared to the rest....but then they did not know.....the 2nd one i thought things picked up some,but so many of his episodes were lost there aint much to see....with the 3rd and Color it started getting to be Doctor Who....my favorite Doctor from the early days was the 5th Doctor...... i also liked the 7th Doctor i thought he was pretty cool...its to bad they did not do a few more with the 8th Doctor.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here a fan of the original run Doctor Who?  Personally I prefer Jon Pertwee myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I love those episodes with their cheap special effects and rubber monsters.
> 
> On a serious note, Pertwee was great, but I still think Tom Baker was the best of the lot.
Click to expand...


he was the first Doctor to take the stick out of his ass.....i thought the episodes with Romana were his best ones ....a Time Lady who was probably just as smart as the Doctor and could operate the Tardis and take care of herself.....thats the ultimate companion


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here a fan of the original run Doctor Who?  Personally I prefer Jon Pertwee myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything pre-Eccleston. I need to access the rest of the series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have NetFlix, you could probably rent some of the classic episodes.
Click to expand...


thats who i used.....i started from the first and went up.....they have a lot of them....


----------



## Harry Dresden

BDBoop said:


> I'll check again. Thanks, guys.
> 
> It's very strange. There are pages of episodes - not seasons. I wouldn't know where to begin.



go here BD.....

List of Doctor Who serials - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

scroll down to the First Doctor and the serials are all in order....the second serial were he first meets the Daleks is pretty good....


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here a fan of the original run Doctor Who?  Personally I prefer Jon Pertwee myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me he was like the Sherlock Holmes of the Doctors...
Click to expand...


With the Brigadier as Watson and the Master as Moriarity!


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here a fan of the original run Doctor Who?  Personally I prefer Jon Pertwee myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I love those episodes with their cheap special effects and rubber monsters.
> 
> On a serious note, Pertwee was great, but I still think Tom Baker was the best of the lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was the first Doctor to take the stick out of his ass.....i thought the episodes with Romana were his best ones ....a Time Lady who was probably just as smart as the Doctor and could operate the Tardis and take care of herself.....thats the ultimate companion
Click to expand...


But I liked all of Baker's companions.  

Sarah Jane Smith was smart, spunky, got things done.  Occassionally was a foil to the Doctor and his detachment.  Didn't let the Doctor take himself too seriously.   

Leela was simple, but yet savage and to the point.


----------



## JoeB131

Okay, we are still trying to figure out what the deal is with John Hurt's "Doctor".  

What we know, he did something the Doctor is ashamed of, not being worthy of the title "Doctor".  


Here are the four theories I've heard. 

The "First" Doctor- He is an incarnation that precedes Hartnell's. before he earned the title. 

The "Third Doctor"... We never really saw Troughton's Doctor turn into Pertwee's.  So the theory here is that he spent time in this incarnation and was exiled to Earth after being turned into Pertwee's version. 

The "Ninth Doctor".  We never saw McGann's doctor turn into Eccelston's version. This is the most popular one right now, because his costume seems to be a combination of those two's costumes.  It also kind of makes sense because the Doctor did really do something terrible- He wiped out the Time Lords and the Daleks. 

The "Last" Doctor-  He's the version of the Doctor at the end of his life, the one who falls at Trenzinor.   

The "Ninth" Doctor theory seems most plausible, which is why I think it won't be that one, given the producer's history of setting something up and then faking us out at the last minute.


----------



## Luissa

I don't think we will know until The Day of the Doctor.  
Can't wait, 17 days. Woohoo


----------



## JoeB131

Or maybe we don't have to..  Check out this YouTube....  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-U3jrS-uhuo]The Night of the Doctor: A Mini Episode - Doctor Who: The Day of the Doctor Prequel - BBC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Mr. H. said:


>



Torchwood is in Wales......and they aren't a terror group.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## JoeB131

Today's the Day.  

Won't be able to catch it until the replay at 6 PM. 

But anyway- one think I saw in the preview. 

David Tennent to Matt Smith "You've redecorated the TARDIS... I don't like it!" 

Wow. That was funny. 

40 years ago when Patrick Troughton said it to Jon Pertwee.


----------



## Harry Dresden

check out this little diddy here everyone.....they made this as a prequel for tonight's episode....


----------



## Harry Dresden

dam it....how did i miss your video Joe?.....talk about being late to the party.....geez....


----------



## JoeB131

Harry- Post 238.  But no problem.  Some things were so good they deserve a repeat performance.


----------



## JoeB131

Okay- My thoughts on the 50th anniversy, which I am going to do all in spoilers. 



Spoiler: SPOILER ALERT- Watch if for yourself, my words won't do it justice!



First, without giving away too much of the story, the interplay between Smith and Tennant was pretty good.  They compliment each other really well and are funny. 

I take back what I said about "I don't like it".  The entire scene is pretty funny. "It was his grunge phase- he grew out of it!"  

This is the 50th anniversary episode the fans deserved.  

I do get the feeling that the part that John  Hurt played was originally scripted for Eccleston. So the Doctor has to end the time war to save all of creation, but he meets his future selves, and sees how the decision to destroy his own people affected him.  

but this being Doctor Who, he is given a second chance.  

Okay, I know I'm being cagey and putting this in spoilers... but you just have to see it for yourself.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Okay- My thoughts on the 50th anniversy, which I am going to do all in spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER ALERT- Watch if for yourself, my words won't do it justice!
> 
> 
> 
> First, without giving away too much of the story, the interplay between Smith and Tennant was pretty good.  They compliment each other really well and are funny.
> 
> I take back what I said about "I don't like it".  The entire scene is pretty funny. "It was his grunge phase- he grew out of it!"
> 
> This is the 50th anniversary episode the fans deserved.
> 
> I do get the feeling that the part that John  Hurt played was originally scripted for Eccleston. So the Doctor has to end the time war to save all of creation, but he meets his future selves, and sees how the decision to destroy his own people affected him.
> 
> but this being Doctor Who, he is given a second chance.
> 
> Okay, I know I'm being cagey and putting this in spoilers... but you just have to see it for yourself.



ok Joe i thought it was a pretty good Episode......i had a few questions afterwards but i dont know who can answer them.....but i enjoyed it.....the 10th and 11th Doctors did have good interplay between them....the curator of the Museum at the end was a surprise....


----------



## Dot Com

google had a dr who game on their homepage ysterday. I played it twice. Five screens/levels to go through to complete it. It was like an older arcade game. Fun. http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/11/22/doctor-who-google-doodle-game/


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

I thought the special was great, but I still wish Eccleston could have at least made a small appearance.


----------



## Againsheila

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> I thought the special was great, but I still wish Eccleston could have at least made a small appearance.



For a minute there, I thought when John Hurt started going through regeneration at the end, that he'd turn into Eccleston.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Againsheila said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the special was great, but I still wish Eccleston could have at least made a small appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a minute there, I thought when John Hurt started going through regeneration at the end, that he'd turn into Eccleston.
Click to expand...


Yes, but then they cut away.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> I thought the special was great, but I still wish Eccleston could have at least made a small appearance.



Kevin i read an interview with him and he doesnt seem to be to happy with the producers of the show....he claimed that was one of the reasons he left after a year....and if you notice he was not on the 9th Doctor stuff in Sept....thats what i got out of the interview....


----------



## JoeB131

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> I thought the special was great, but I still wish Eccleston could have at least made a small appearance.



I really do think that in an earlier draft of this script, Eccleston was supposed to play the John Hurt part.  When you think about it, it kind of makes more sense.  

But I'm guessing that Eccleston was being a dick and decided not to participate.  

So now that guy was a waste of TWO regenerations.


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the special was great, but I still wish Eccleston could have at least made a small appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin i read an interview with him and he doesnt seem to be to happy with the producers of the show....he claimed that was one of the reasons he left after a year....and if you notice he was not on the 9th Doctor stuff in Sept....thats what i got out of the interview....
Click to expand...


Okay, but you know what, he had a problem with Davies, and frankly, I have some problems with some of the decisions Davies made.  I had more problems with the way Davies ran Torchwood.


----------



## JoeB131

Since we now know that John Hurt's Doctor is an official "Doctor" (and that totally screws with the numbering) that mean's Capaldi's Doctor is the last one.  

Or is he.  Lots of "Cryptic" stuff with the "Curator" talking about "Visiting old favorites".   


Best line- "I demand you arrest me and my co-conspirators- Granddad and Sand Shoes!"


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Harry Dresden said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the special was great, but I still wish Eccleston could have at least made a small appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin i read an interview with him and he doesnt seem to be to happy with the producers of the show....he claimed that was one of the reasons he left after a year....and if you notice he was not on the 9th Doctor stuff in Sept....thats what i got out of the interview....
Click to expand...


Yeah I read that as well, but I still hoped.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

JoeB131 said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the special was great, but I still wish Eccleston could have at least made a small appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do think that in an earlier draft of this script, Eccleston was supposed to play the John Hurt part.  When you think about it, it kind of makes more sense.
> 
> But I'm guessing that Eccleston was being a dick and decided not to participate.
> 
> So now that guy was a waste of TWO regenerations.
Click to expand...


I thought Eccleston was great, so I wouldn't call him a waste at all. I never got the idea that Eccleston was the Time War Doctor, however. Prior to John Hurt's introduction I simply assumed it was McGann's Doctor. In the very first episode of the new series Eccleston sees himself in the mirror and says "It could have been worse," which implies, to me, that his regeneration had been fairly recent, so I don't think he was meant for Hurt's part at all.


----------



## JoeB131

Some of the older Doctors complained about not being included, including Colin Baker.  Although I thought the way they worked them all in at the end was kind of nice.  

Without giving away too much, does this put out the possibility that we might see The Master sometime soon?


----------



## JoeB131

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the special was great, but I still wish Eccleston could have at least made a small appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do think that in an earlier draft of this script, Eccleston was supposed to play the John Hurt part.  When you think about it, it kind of makes more sense.
> 
> But I'm guessing that Eccleston was being a dick and decided not to participate.
> 
> So now that guy was a waste of TWO regenerations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Eccleston was great, so I wouldn't call him a waste at all. I never got the idea that Eccleston was the Time War Doctor, however. Prior to John Hurt's introduction I simply assumed it was McGann's Doctor. In the very first episode of the new series Eccleston sees himself in the mirror and says "It could have been worse," which implies, to me, that his regeneration had been fairly recent, so I don't think he was meant for Hurt's part at all.
Click to expand...


That same episode had website hits with hundreds of images of the Eccleston Doctor through history at historical events....

I never cared for his portrayal, I don't think he got the quirkiness of the Character.  I really would rate him towards the bottom.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

JoeB131 said:


> Since we now know that John Hurt's Doctor is an official "Doctor" (and that totally screws with the numbering) that mean's Capaldi's Doctor is the last one.
> 
> Or is he.  Lots of "Cryptic" stuff with the "Curator" talking about "Visiting old favorites".
> 
> 
> Best line- "I demand you arrest me and my co-conspirators- Granddad and Sand Shoes!"



Can't Time Lords be given more regenerations, however?


----------



## JoeB131

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since we now know that John Hurt's Doctor is an official "Doctor" (and that totally screws with the numbering) that mean's Capaldi's Doctor is the last one.
> 
> Or is he.  Lots of "Cryptic" stuff with the "Curator" talking about "Visiting old favorites".
> 
> 
> Best line- "I demand you arrest me and my co-conspirators- Granddad and Sand Shoes!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't Time Lords be given more regenerations, however?
Click to expand...


Good question. 

The only one who has been given more was The Master.  By the other Timelords.  

SO it would strike me that the only ones who could grant the Doctor more regenerations would be the timelords themselves. If he can figure out where he left them.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

JoeB131 said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do think that in an earlier draft of this script, Eccleston was supposed to play the John Hurt part.  When you think about it, it kind of makes more sense.
> 
> But I'm guessing that Eccleston was being a dick and decided not to participate.
> 
> So now that guy was a waste of TWO regenerations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Eccleston was great, so I wouldn't call him a waste at all. I never got the idea that Eccleston was the Time War Doctor, however. Prior to John Hurt's introduction I simply assumed it was McGann's Doctor. In the very first episode of the new series Eccleston sees himself in the mirror and says "It could have been worse," which implies, to me, that his regeneration had been fairly recent, so I don't think he was meant for Hurt's part at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That same episode had website hits with hundreds of images of the Eccleston Doctor through history at historical events....
> 
> I never cared for his portrayal, I don't think he got the quirkiness of the Character.  I really would rate him towards the bottom.
Click to expand...


Yes, but that still doesn't mean it wasn't relatively recent. The glories of time travel.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

JoeB131 said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since we now know that John Hurt's Doctor is an official "Doctor" (and that totally screws with the numbering) that mean's Capaldi's Doctor is the last one.
> 
> Or is he.  Lots of "Cryptic" stuff with the "Curator" talking about "Visiting old favorites".
> 
> 
> Best line- "I demand you arrest me and my co-conspirators- Granddad and Sand Shoes!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't Time Lords be given more regenerations, however?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good question.
> 
> The only one who has been given more was The Master.  By the other Timelords.
> 
> SO it would strike me that the only ones who could grant the Doctor more regenerations would be the timelords themselves. If he can figure out where he left them.
Click to expand...


Then I guess we know what Capaldi's going to be busy doing.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the special was great, but I still wish Eccleston could have at least made a small appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin i read an interview with him and he doesnt seem to be to happy with the producers of the show....he claimed that was one of the reasons he left after a year....and if you notice he was not on the 9th Doctor stuff in Sept....thats what i got out of the interview....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, but you know what, he had a problem with Davies, and frankly, I have some problems with some of the decisions Davies made.  I had more problems with the way Davies ran Torchwood.
Click to expand...


what i read Joe he said he did not like some of the Directors too....he said they treated the sound,lighting and other crew people like shit and he did not like that and he said he told them so....... i think Davies is better than Moffett....and i like Torchwood....but i thought the Torchwood miracle day series killed it...that wasnt Torchwood.....


----------



## thanatos144

Counting regenerations on a sci fi show is past absurd..... It isnt hard to make a story where he gets more.....Sort of like if you all forgot that River gave him ALL of hers.


----------



## JoeB131

I don't know if it's "absurd" or not.   

The writers themselves wrote themselves into this corner in 1976 when they claimed that a Time Lord can only regenerate 12 times, probably because they were only on their 4th actor in the role and didn't think they'd have to deal with the problem at some point.  

Now someone has to deal with the problem.  

Here's another thing that occurred to me.  

Moffett has essentially erased the angst that Davies wrote into the character. 

The Eccleston and Tennant Doctors were consumed by the guilt over the genocide of their own people, but still felt it was justified.  

now they aren't dead, kiddies, they are just stuck in an alternative dimension, waiting to be freed. 

Okay- except what happens when they get out. 

Now, I can see why the Doctor would feel bad about killing billions of innocent Gallifreans. (It's kind of hinted at that only a select elite of the Gallifrey's population actually become Time Lords.) But the minute he pops Gallifrey out of that pocket dimension, there's going to be Rassilon probably arm-wrestling with the Master and the same problem pops up again.


----------



## thanatos144

It is a tv show 

tapatalk post


----------



## Againsheila

JoeB131 said:


> I don't know if it's "absurd" or not.
> 
> The writers themselves wrote themselves into this corner in 1976 when they claimed that a Time Lord can only regenerate 12 times, probably because they were only on their 4th actor in the role and didn't think they'd have to deal with the problem at some point.
> 
> Now someone has to deal with the problem.
> 
> Here's another thing that occurred to me.
> 
> Moffett has essentially erased the angst that Davies wrote into the character.
> 
> The Eccleston and Tennant Doctors were consumed by the guilt over the genocide of their own people, but still felt it was justified.
> 
> now they aren't dead, kiddies, they are just stuck in an alternative dimension, waiting to be freed.
> 
> Okay- except what happens when they get out.
> 
> Now, I can see why the Doctor would feel bad about killing billions of innocent Gallifreans. (It's kind of hinted at that only a select elite of the Gallifrey's population actually become Time Lords.) But the minute he pops Gallifrey out of that pocket dimension, there's going to be Rassilon probably arm-wrestling with the Master and the same problem pops up again.



When Peter Davidson was the doctor I remember an episode where he gave up 5 of his regenerations, so they've already ignored that little titbit.  Maybe when River gave him all of her regenerations, that gave him more regenerations?  I don't know, it's fiction, they can do whatever they like and as long as it makes money, they'll find ways to make more doctors.


----------



## Againsheila

Harry Dresden said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin i read an interview with him and he doesnt seem to be to happy with the producers of the show....he claimed that was one of the reasons he left after a year....and if you notice he was not on the 9th Doctor stuff in Sept....thats what i got out of the interview....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but you know what, he had a problem with Davies, and frankly, I have some problems with some of the decisions Davies made.  I had more problems with the way Davies ran Torchwood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what i read Joe he said he did not like some of the Directors too....he said they treated the sound,lighting and other crew people like shit and he did not like that and he said he told them so....... i think Davies is better than Moffett....and i like Torchwood....but i thought the Torchwood miracle day series killed it...that wasnt Torchwood.....
Click to expand...


I liked Miracle Day better than the original Torchwood.  They really killed that show for me with all their gratuitous sex.  Everybody was having sex with everybody else, and it's not like they were meaningful or even believable relationships.  I had so much hope for that series too.

Plus, the season it started with that carp that stopped for that old lady to cross the road.  Then the carp turned into a bad guy and they killed him.  What the heck was that?  I liked that carp.


----------



## ClosedCaption

editec said:


> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.



I thought Rose Tyler and Martha Jones were sexy.  Rose had a look like Faruka Balk yiss


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

ClosedCaption said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Rose Tyler and Martha Jones were sexy.  Rose had a look like Faruka Balk yiss
Click to expand...


And I'm not sure you could honestly say the Doctor is usually better looking than the female companions. You might have an argument with Paul McGann, David Tennant, and Matt Smith. Maybe even Peter Davison, but the rest? I don't think so.


----------



## Harry Dresden

thanatos144 said:


> It is a tv show
> 
> tapatalk post



wait?.....are you saying the Doctor aint real?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Againsheila said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's "absurd" or not.
> 
> The writers themselves wrote themselves into this corner in 1976 when they claimed that a Time Lord can only regenerate 12 times, probably because they were only on their 4th actor in the role and didn't think they'd have to deal with the problem at some point.
> 
> Now someone has to deal with the problem.
> 
> Here's another thing that occurred to me.
> 
> Moffett has essentially erased the angst that Davies wrote into the character.
> 
> The Eccleston and Tennant Doctors were consumed by the guilt over the genocide of their own people, but still felt it was justified.
> 
> now they aren't dead, kiddies, they are just stuck in an alternative dimension, waiting to be freed.
> 
> Okay- except what happens when they get out.
> 
> Now, I can see why the Doctor would feel bad about killing billions of innocent Gallifreans. (It's kind of hinted at that only a select elite of the Gallifrey's population actually become Time Lords.) But the minute he pops Gallifrey out of that pocket dimension, there's going to be Rassilon probably arm-wrestling with the Master and the same problem pops up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Peter Davidson was the doctor *I remember an episode where he gave up 5 of his regenerations, *so they've already ignored that little titbit.  Maybe when River gave him all of her regenerations, that gave him more regenerations?  I don't know, it's fiction, they can do whatever they like and as long as it makes money, they'll find ways to make more doctors.
Click to expand...


in that episode he did not have to go through with that.....so he did not give them up....


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

> Steven Moffat has now confirmed that Matt Smith was actually the Thirteenth Doctor, and a source close to the show explained to the Mirror, "There have been two David Tennant Doctor Whos technically and with John Hurt playing another Doctor in the film, it basically means he can't regenerate again."
> 
> Moffat added, "The 12 regenerations limit is a central part of Doctor Who mythology, science fiction is all about rules, you can't just casually break them."
> He then teased, "So if the Doctor can never change again, what's Peter Capaldi doing in the Christmas special?"
> 
> The insider also concluded, "The riddle of the regeneration problem, something fans have talked about for decades, will be faced head on at Christmas. There is going to be another huge cliffhanger and somehow Peter Capaldi has to join and the series has to continue."



Yahoo!

It looks like we might be up against the regeneration limit sooner than we think. I just wonder where this news leaves the Valeyard.


----------



## Harry Dresden

ClosedCaption said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Rose Tyler and Martha Jones were sexy.  Rose had a look like Faruka Balk yiss
Click to expand...


i thought Martha was very nice....very nice indeed...


----------



## ClosedCaption

Harry Dresden said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Rose Tyler and Martha Jones were sexy.  Rose had a look like Faruka Balk yiss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i thought Martha was very nice....very nice indeed...
Click to expand...


Dat booty doe


----------



## ClosedCaption

I just finished season 4 (I think) and was sad to see David Tennant go.  Like really....But I like the new Doctor almost instantly.  Weird


----------



## Harry Dresden

ClosedCaption said:


> I just finished season 4 (I think) and was sad to see David Tennant go.  Like really....But I like the new Doctor almost instantly.  Weird



yea he kinda grows on ya....


----------



## BDBoop

Harry Dresden said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished season 4 (I think) and was sad to see David Tennant go.  Like really....But I like the new Doctor almost instantly.  Weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea he kinda grows on ya....
Click to expand...


My first time through I didn't like Matt because he wasn't David.

Hardly fair, I feel.

Now that I'm watching him again with my sister, I am much more kindly disposed toward him.

I won't see twelve until we're current with eleven.


----------



## JoeB131

BDBoop said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished season 4 (I think) and was sad to see David Tennant go.  Like really....But I like the new Doctor almost instantly.  Weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea he kinda grows on ya....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My first time through I didn't like Matt because he wasn't David.
> 
> Hardly fair, I feel.
> 
> Now that I'm watching him again with my sister, I am much more kindly disposed toward him.
> 
> I won't see twelve until we're current with eleven.
Click to expand...


I'm so Old School I remember being upset when Tom Baker left and got replaced with the Cricket Player.


----------



## BDBoop

JoeB131 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea he kinda grows on ya....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time through I didn't like Matt because he wasn't David.
> 
> Hardly fair, I feel.
> 
> Now that I'm watching him again with my sister, I am much more kindly disposed toward him.
> 
> I won't see twelve until we're current with eleven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm so Old School I remember being upset when Tom Baker left and got replaced with the Cricket Player.
Click to expand...


Someday, I need to watch everything leading up to nine. Because I became a Whovian with Eccleston, and I was bitter when Tennant came along. I did not like him - and then I loved him.


----------



## JoeB131

BDBoop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first time through I didn't like Matt because he wasn't David.
> 
> Hardly fair, I feel.
> 
> Now that I'm watching him again with my sister, I am much more kindly disposed toward him.
> 
> I won't see twelve until we're current with eleven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so Old School I remember being upset when Tom Baker left and got replaced with the Cricket Player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someday, I need to watch everything leading up to nine. Because I became a Whovian with Eccleston, and I was bitter when Tennant came along. I did not like him - and then I loved him.
Click to expand...


Well, if you can get ahold of it, great.  

Unfortunately, most of Patrick Troughton's (Second Doctor) episodes have been lost, and a large section of William Hartnell's.  

Despite the poor special effects, Jon Pertwee and Tom Baker are the best of the Old School Doctors.  

I'm kind of okay with Peter Davidson.  Colin Baker, I think was a big mistake. He's an okay actor, just wrong for that role.  Sylvester McCoy was okay, but the show got weird under his tenure.


----------



## BDBoop

Thank you. See, I don't even know where to begin. If I believe my best friend, I need watch nothing more than Tom Baker, and my work here will be done.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so Old School I remember being upset when Tom Baker left and got replaced with the Cricket Player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday, I need to watch everything leading up to nine. Because I became a Whovian with Eccleston, and I was bitter when Tennant came along. I did not like him - and then I loved him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you can get ahold of it, great.
> 
> Unfortunately, most of Patrick Troughton's (Second Doctor) episodes have been lost, and a large section of William Hartnell's.
> 
> Despite the poor special effects, Jon Pertwee and Tom Baker are the best of the Old School Doctors.
> 
> I'm kind of okay with Peter Davidson.  Colin Baker, I think was a big mistake. He's an okay actor, just wrong for that role.  Sylvester McCoy was okay, but the show got weird under his tenure.
Click to expand...


yea its to bad about the 2nd Doctors being lost i kinda liked the guy....and Pertree and Leftbridge-Stewart were great together.....T.Baker was the first guy who pulled the stick out of his Ass and had some fun with the roll....i liked Davison the first layed back Doctor....C.Baker treated sweet Peri like shit....but McCoy i kinda liked...the Columbo of the Doctors....i would have liked to have seen more of the 8th Doctor....


----------



## JoeB131

They are talking about making some shorts starring the 8th Doctor.  McGann says he's up for it.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> They are talking about making some shorts starring the 8th Doctor.  McGann says he's up for it.



great.....what gets me is even though he just did the one movie, he has WAY more novels out than any of the Doctors except the 7th who has a ton of them out there too....


----------



## BDBoop

Harry Dresden said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are talking about making some shorts starring the 8th Doctor.  McGann says he's up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great.....what gets me is even though he just did the one movie, he has WAY more novels out than any of the Doctors except the 7th who has a ton of them out there too....
Click to expand...


How are the Who books?


----------



## ClosedCaption

BDBoop said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished season 4 (I think) and was sad to see David Tennant go.  Like really....But I like the new Doctor almost instantly.  Weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea he kinda grows on ya....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My first time through I didn't like Matt because he wasn't David.
> 
> Hardly fair, I feel.
> 
> Now that I'm watching him again with my sister, I am much more kindly disposed toward him.
> 
> I won't see twelve until we're current with eleven.
Click to expand...


that's how I felt when David Tennant became the Doctor.  I was like "Who is this nerdy guy" but (in my David Tennant Doctor Who voice) OH YES!  He grew on me.

This new guy Matt....Is weird and funny but rough tho.  I'm only 2-3 episodes in


----------



## Harry Dresden

BDBoop said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are talking about making some shorts starring the 8th Doctor.  McGann says he's up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great.....what gets me is even though he just did the one movie, he has WAY more novels out than any of the Doctors except the 7th who has a ton of them out there too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are the Who books?
Click to expand...


BD if you like Doc Who you would like the novels....some of the authors have written for the show i believe.....but they have the different Doctors Characters down fairly good .....and some of the books have introduced Companions not from the TV shows....i have read dozens of them and they were fast reads with good adventures.....im reading a 2nd Doctor one right now....


----------



## Harry Dresden

ClosedCaption said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea he kinda grows on ya....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first time through I didn't like Matt because he wasn't David.
> 
> Hardly fair, I feel.
> 
> Now that I'm watching him again with my sister, I am much more kindly disposed toward him.
> 
> I won't see twelve until we're current with eleven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's how I felt when David Tennant became the Doctor.  I was like "Who is this nerdy guy" but (in my David Tennant Doctor Who voice) OH YES!  He grew on me.
> 
> This new guy Matt....Is weird and funny but rough tho.  I'm only 2-3 episodes in
Click to expand...


the 11th Doctor had a few episodes with the Weeping Angels that were pretty good...


----------



## ClosedCaption

I'm not really liking this 11th Doctor


----------



## JoeB131

ClosedCaption said:


> I'm not really liking this 11th Doctor



Well, Christmas is his last episode...


----------



## BDBoop

JoeB131 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really liking this 11th Doctor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Christmas is his last episode...
Click to expand...


Hope the next guy is wonderful.

My sister and I just watched the last Tennant episode, but now we can't find where he actually regenerates and 11 appears. Any ideas?

I think she was more saddened by Donna being returned to stupid than Tennant's departure.


----------



## JoeB131

BDBoop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really liking this 11th Doctor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Christmas is his last episode...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope the next guy is wonderful.
> 
> My sister and I just watched the last Tennant episode, but now we can't find where he actually regenerates and 11 appears. Any ideas?
> 
> I think she was more saddened by Donna being returned to stupid than Tennant's departure.
Click to expand...


It was at the end of "End of Time" Part 2, after he defeats the Master and the Time Lords, and says goodbye to all his companions.  

Incidently, I'm not fond of the way they handled Tennett's regeneration. I thought it was self-indulgent and over the top.  

But this is kind of my complaint with the way Davies ran DW in his tenure, he tended to load things down with emotion and forgot to have as much fun.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Christmas is his last episode...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the next guy is wonderful.
> 
> My sister and I just watched the last Tennant episode, but now we can't find where he actually regenerates and 11 appears. Any ideas?
> 
> I think she was more saddened by Donna being returned to stupid than Tennant's departure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was at the end of "End of Time" Part 2, after he defeats the Master and the Time Lords, and says goodbye to all his companions.
> 
> Incidently, I'm not fond of the way they handled Tennett's regeneration. I thought it was self-indulgent and over the top.
> 
> But this is kind of my complaint with the way Davies ran DW in his tenure, *he tended to load things down with emotion and forgot to have as much fun.*
Click to expand...


i dont think the Doctors are having fun when they regenerate Joe...is it supposed to be a fun time?....


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the next guy is wonderful.
> 
> My sister and I just watched the last Tennant episode, but now we can't find where he actually regenerates and 11 appears. Any ideas?
> 
> I think she was more saddened by Donna being returned to stupid than Tennant's departure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was at the end of "End of Time" Part 2, after he defeats the Master and the Time Lords, and says goodbye to all his companions.
> 
> Incidently, I'm not fond of the way they handled Tennett's regeneration. I thought it was self-indulgent and over the top.
> 
> But this is kind of my complaint with the way Davies ran DW in his tenure, *he tended to load things down with emotion and forgot to have as much fun.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont think the Doctors are having fun when they regenerate Joe...is it supposed to be a fun time?....
Click to expand...


no, but it's also not supposed to be over the top. 

"I'm so badly injured I am going to go back in time and say goodbye to all of my companions.  Then I'm going to find the granddaughter of the woman who I breifly fell in love with when I was disguised as a human. Then I'm going to swing by, borrow money from Donna's dead dad, go into the future and find out what the winnig lottery tickers are, then go back and buy a ticket and give it to Donna on her wedding day." 

The other times, Regeneration is, you get injured, you regenerate, new Actor. They did not drag it out for 20 minutes of sorrow.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was at the end of "End of Time" Part 2, after he defeats the Master and the Time Lords, and says goodbye to all his companions.
> 
> Incidently, I'm not fond of the way they handled Tennett's regeneration. I thought it was self-indulgent and over the top.
> 
> But this is kind of my complaint with the way Davies ran DW in his tenure, *he tended to load things down with emotion and forgot to have as much fun.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think the Doctors are having fun when they regenerate Joe...is it supposed to be a fun time?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, but it's also not supposed to be over the top.
> 
> "I'm so badly injured I am going to go back in time and say goodbye to all of my companions.  Then I'm going to find the granddaughter of the woman who I breifly fell in love with when I was disguised as a human. Then I'm going to swing by, borrow money from Donna's dead dad, go into the future and find out what the winnig lottery tickers are, then go back and buy a ticket and give it to Donna on her wedding day."
> 
> The other times, Regeneration is, you get injured, you regenerate, new Actor. They did not drag it out for 20 minutes of sorrow.
Click to expand...


well then lets see if he has this Doctor go back and find Amy and Rory...


----------



## JoeB131

I don't think he will because Karen Gillam left the series on very bad terms with Moffet.


----------



## BDBoop

JoeB131 said:


> I don't think he will because Karen Gillam left the series on very bad terms with Moffet.



He's mad at her, vice-versa, or both?


----------



## Againsheila

JoeB131 said:


> I don't think he will because Karen Gillam left the series on very bad terms with Moffet.



What were the bad terms?


----------



## Againsheila

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was at the end of "End of Time" Part 2, after he defeats the Master and the Time Lords, and says goodbye to all his companions.
> 
> Incidently, I'm not fond of the way they handled Tennett's regeneration. I thought it was self-indulgent and over the top.
> 
> But this is kind of my complaint with the way Davies ran DW in his tenure, *he tended to load things down with emotion and forgot to have as much fun.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think the Doctors are having fun when they regenerate Joe...is it supposed to be a fun time?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, but it's also not supposed to be over the top.
> 
> "I'm so badly injured I am going to go back in time and say goodbye to all of my companions.  Then I'm going to find the granddaughter of the woman who I breifly fell in love with when I was disguised as a human. Then I'm going to swing by, borrow money from Donna's dead dad, go into the future and find out what the winnig lottery tickers are, then go back and buy a ticket and give it to Donna on her wedding day."
> 
> The other times, Regeneration is, you get injured, you regenerate, new Actor. They did not drag it out for 20 minutes of sorrow.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but the other times, it was something the killed him faster, this time I think he died from a massive dose of radiation.  Radiation doesn't kill that quickly.  That's why those of us on the west cost are still alive after the disaster of Fukishima.


----------



## JoeB131

Againsheila said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he will because Karen Gillam left the series on very bad terms with Moffet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were the bad terms?
Click to expand...


I read somewhere she and Moffat didn't get along... but you know how rumors are.

I do know they specifcally wroter her exit in a way that she couldn't come back later.


----------



## Againsheila

JoeB131 said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he will because Karen Gillam left the series on very bad terms with Moffet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were the bad terms?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read somewhere she and Moffat didn't get along... but you know how rumors are.
> 
> I do know they specifcally wroter her exit in a way that she couldn't come back later.
Click to expand...


That's like saying Spock is really dead.  Of course she can, it's Doctor Who.


----------



## BDBoop

Well, but not necessarily. Unless you're talking alternate universe stuff. Her timeline is pretty locked down in this one, from the time she is six until she leaves the show.


----------



## Againsheila

BDBoop said:


> Well, but not necessarily. Unless you're talking alternate universe stuff. Her timeline is pretty locked down in this one, from the time she is six until she leaves the show.



It's Dr Who, he's broken the time laws before, he can do it again.

Besides, I like Amy, they could have her reincarnated into one of her great grandchildren or something.  Then again, I like Rory too, what made their storyline special was that they were a couple.


----------



## BDBoop

Againsheila said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, but not necessarily. Unless you're talking alternate universe stuff. Her timeline is pretty locked down in this one, from the time she is six until she leaves the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Dr Who, he's broken the time laws before, he can do it again.
> 
> Besides, I like Amy, they could have her reincarnated into one of her great grandchildren or something.  Then again, I like Rory too, what made their storyline special was that they were a couple.
Click to expand...


I've yet to find anybody who disliked Rory.


----------



## Againsheila

BDBoop said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, but not necessarily. Unless you're talking alternate universe stuff. Her timeline is pretty locked down in this one, from the time she is six until she leaves the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Dr Who, he's broken the time laws before, he can do it again.
> 
> Besides, I like Amy, they could have her reincarnated into one of her great grandchildren or something.  Then again, I like Rory too, what made their storyline special was that they were a couple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've yet to find anybody who disliked Rory.
Click to expand...


They were such a great couple.


----------



## BDBoop

A review of the final episode, don't go read if you haven't seen it yet.

I barely skimmed. I'm feeling rather unlooped, what with having just finished Tennant's shows.

This was a fitting end to the Matt Smith era of Doctor Who

So, quick question to the Whovians. My sister and I want to watch the 50th. Should we not do so just yet, since we haven't seen any of the Smith shows save regeneration and his first episode?


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

BDBoop said:


> A review of the final episode, don't go read if you haven't seen it yet.
> 
> I barely skimmed. I'm feeling rather unlooped, what with having just finished Tennant's shows.
> 
> This was a fitting end to the Matt Smith era of Doctor Who
> 
> So, quick question to the Whovians. My sister and I want to watch the 50th. Should we not do so just yet, since we haven't seen any of the Smith shows save regeneration and his first episode?



Well, you shouldn't have watched this episode if you haven't seen the 50th, but my advice would be to watch them in the proper order from here on out.


----------



## BDBoop

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> A review of the final episode, don't go read if you haven't seen it yet.
> 
> I barely skimmed. I'm feeling rather unlooped, what with having just finished Tennant's shows.
> 
> This was a fitting end to the Matt Smith era of Doctor Who
> 
> So, quick question to the Whovians. My sister and I want to watch the 50th. Should we not do so just yet, since we haven't seen any of the Smith shows save regeneration and his first episode?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you shouldn't have watched this episode if you haven't seen the 50th, but my advice would be to watch them in the proper order from here on out.
Click to expand...


I haven't watched this episode. That's what I just said, that you quoted.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

BDBoop said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> A review of the final episode, don't go read if you haven't seen it yet.
> 
> I barely skimmed. I'm feeling rather unlooped, what with having just finished Tennant's shows.
> 
> This was a fitting end to the Matt Smith era of Doctor Who
> 
> So, quick question to the Whovians. My sister and I want to watch the 50th. Should we not do so just yet, since we haven't seen any of the Smith shows save regeneration and his first episode?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you shouldn't have watched this episode if you haven't seen the 50th, but my advice would be to watch them in the proper order from here on out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't watched this episode. That's what I just said, that you quoted.
Click to expand...


I misunderstood. Watch in order.


----------



## BDBoop

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you shouldn't have watched this episode if you haven't seen the 50th, but my advice would be to watch them in the proper order from here on out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't watched this episode. That's what I just said, that you quoted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I misunderstood. Watch in order.
Click to expand...


Yes, sir! 

We were watching in order, and we couldn't get the last four of Tennant - so we watched the first Matt Smith. My daughter reamed me a new one. So we got Chromecast, finished the episodes, and now we're back to all in order.

I'm a carrier. I indoctrinated my daughter, who got her husband, they got their three kids - now I have my sister .... good times!

My granddaughter just turned two, but when she was 18 months-old, she was growling "Exterminate!" Also, she loved the Doctor Who theme on mom's cell.


----------



## Politico

What the hell is a chromecast?


----------



## BDBoop

Chromecast


----------



## Noomi

I do not like the new Doctor! He is too old, and not young eye candy!


----------



## BDBoop

He is my age, and I shall love him. Eye candy is not the reason for the doctor.


----------



## JoeB131

I thought the finale was okay, but they were trying to do too much.  They were trying to tie up ALL of the loose ends from the Smith era AND also, heck, let's resolve the whole 12 regeneration limit thing while we are at it, even though we didn't really need to.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

BDBoop said:


> A review of the final episode, don't go read if you haven't seen it yet.
> 
> I barely skimmed. I'm feeling rather unlooped, what with having just finished Tennant's shows.
> 
> This was a fitting end to the Matt Smith era of Doctor Who
> 
> So, quick question to the Whovians. My sister and I want to watch the 50th. Should we not do so just yet, since we haven't seen any of the Smith shows save regeneration and his first episode?



Unless you watch the whole run sequentially, you're not gonna ruin much for yourselves watching the last episode. Each episode is so immersive, knowing the final episode wont take away from anything. Least it never has for me. 

Loose more watching it on BBC I htink with how frequently they go to commercial. Would strongly recommend getting the dvd collection and watching it that way or you'll be pulling your hair out in frustration 

Compared to other episodes I didn't actually like the final much. Been better final episodes and better in-between ones. And of course the very first Smith epi was awesome. The last one scored high with me on one count, but "spoilers..."  Sufficed to say I was glad to be watching with the lights off and alone so no one saw or heard the choking sob  Not a sad sob, but incredibly emotional.


----------



## JoeB131

BDBoop said:


> He is my age, and I shall love him. Eye candy is not the reason for the doctor.



We can only hope he won't sound like this...


----------



## BDBoop

I'll live. 

But NO!! Because we have little Whovians at my daughter's house. 

Speaking of my daughter, she posted a picture of the Tardis that I love. I posted back "If I ever hear 'that noise' or see the Tardis, I'll probably burst into tears."

Which made me wonder how other people think they would react if the Tardis landed in their vicinity.


----------



## BDBoop

Could you tell yet - is he English accent, or *Scottish*.

Just Googled, he's keeping his accent! WooT!!


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Sounded Scottish to me.


----------



## Avatar4321

Who?


----------



## JoeB131

BDBoop said:


> Could you tell yet - is he English accent, or *Scottish*.
> 
> Just Googled, he's keeping his accent! WooT!!



He has a distinct Scottish accent in other roles.  so did Tennant, but Tennant affected a London accent because it was so soon after Eccleston with his "Northern" accent. ("Lots of planets have a North.")


----------



## JoeB131

Okay, here are my thoughts on the episode, which I am going to hide with a spoiler thingee. 

1)	



Spoiler: Spoiler Alert



Regeneration- Had the biggest problem with this aspect of the episode, but this goes back a couple episodes when theyve tried to retcon the Doctors past to include the John Hurt version.  So essentially, the Doctor has used up all 12 regenerations (the Metacrisis counting as a regeneration), and hes out. Heres the problem. He never acted like this was an issue up to this point. Quite the contrary, in _Let's Kill Hitler_,  he thought regeneration was an option to beat the poison hed just been given.  In _Nightmare in Silver_, he thought regeneration would nullify the Cyberplanner. He even used a bit of regeneration energy to heal River Song's hand in _Angels Take Manhatten_.


So did the Doctor just lose count. 

It seems like Moffat wanted to be the guy who resolved the problem. 

2)	Inconsistent aging.  So why does he age when hes on Trenzinore but he hasnt aged in the 300 years between 11th Hour and this episode?  In fact, Tennant said in School _Reunion_ "I don't grow old, I regenerate!" 


3)	The Time Lords-  So let me get this straight.  They are finally able to send a signal out of the pocket universe the doctor sent them to, and the wait around for 600 years for the Doctor to not do anything? 

I have a bunch of problems with this. First, they were supposed to be trapped in a moment of time, how could they be taking action?  Second, once they take action, why wait around 600 years for the Doctor to do nothing for them?   On that point, why send out a signal that everyone - including the Angry Pepperpots you are at war with- can hear?  

On that point, why would everyone else show up?  Why would the Sontarrans care if the Time Lords came back, especially since neither side invited them to the Time War to start with?  Why would the Slitheen (which weren't even a race, but just one family) get involved? 


4)	Makes me miss the quiet dignity of End of Time.  I guess theres the precedent of thinking about your companions before you go, that goes back to Tom  Baker. 

5)	The Silence/Papal Mainframe.  



Spoiler: Spoiler



So they're the Good guys, now?


----------



## BDBoop

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, here are my thoughts on the episode, which I am going to hide with a spoiler thingee.



 [MENTION=31057]JoeB131[/MENTION]

You screwed up your spoiler, and all your spoilers are out.

I didn't look.

Seriously. I don't want to know.


----------



## Noomi

BDBoop said:


> He is my age, and I shall love him. Eye candy is not the reason for the doctor.



It is for me. Just when I was getting used to Matt Smith's fringe hanging over his face, some old bastard steals the limelight! He looks half mummified!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Outta start a symbollic petition for all the writers and makers of Dr Who to get Secret Service protection. No known threat to them, but they're just so special and should be protected.


----------



## BDBoop

Noomi said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is my age, and I shall love him. Eye candy is not the reason for the doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is for me. Just when I was getting used to Matt Smith's fringe hanging over his face, some old bastard steals the limelight! He looks half mummified!
Click to expand...


Look, I didn't whine when diaper boy showed up, so you could return the favor.


----------



## Noomi

BDBoop said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is my age, and I shall love him. Eye candy is not the reason for the doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is for me. Just when I was getting used to Matt Smith's fringe hanging over his face, some old bastard steals the limelight! He looks half mummified!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I didn't whine when diaper boy showed up, so you could return the favor.
Click to expand...


Calm down, lovey.


----------



## JoeB131

BDBoop said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here are my thoughts on the episode, which I am going to hide with a spoiler thingee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=31057]JoeB131[/MENTION]
> 
> You screwed up your spoiler, and all your spoilers are out.
> 
> I didn't look.
> 
> Seriously. I don't want to know.
Click to expand...


I just put some of them as spoilers. Others were kind of obvious.


----------



## JoeB131

Noomi said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is for me. Just when I was getting used to Matt Smith's fringe hanging over his face, some old bastard steals the limelight! He looks half mummified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I didn't whine when diaper boy showed up, so you could return the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calm down, lovey.
Click to expand...


I'm trying to keep an open mind.  When Smith first replaced Tennant in that silly couple of minutes after he regenerated... I had real reservations.  

Then I saw "The Eleventh Hour",  where he showed he had the acting chops to be completely in command of the role.  

"Hello. I'm the Doctor. Basically... run!" 

So I'm willing to keep an open mind on Capaldi.


----------



## Noomi

I couldn't stand Matt Smith, and he is still the Doctor that I liked least. I never really warmed to him - until he left and was replaced by some mummified dude.


----------



## JoeB131

You know what, I'm more of an old School Doctor Who fan. 

I remember in 1981, when Tom Baker left the role, and they put the "All Creatures Great and Small" guy to replace him, and people didn't warm to him at first.  And he infuriated the fans by unravelling Baker's trademark scarf.  (At least they had Smith remove his own bowtie.)  But eventually, we got used to him.  I'm sure out there there was someone who was upset when they replaced Bill Hartnell. 

I think it really depends on the writing for the "mummified" dude.  Capaldi has given some really good performances in other things, he's a top flight actor.  Whether he's good for this role is another question.


----------



## Noomi

I didn't watch the show way back then lol, I wasn't even born. I do recall seeing some old episodes years ago, I think with Tom Baker - not sure.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

> Extra scenes from the DVD release of Christmas special The Time of the Doctor include one showing Smith reading his final words and being unable to contain his emotion.
> 
> He appears most moved when uttering the valedictory line "I will not forget one line of this, not one day, I swear. I will always remember when The Doctor was me" and begins crying.
> 
> Jenna Coleman said she was so affected by his reaction that she could not look at her co-star.
> 
> &#8220;All I could see was your hair,&#8221; joked Smith of the moment when he made his emotional outburst: &#8220;I am not really a sort of a weepie guy. I don&#8217;t know what happened to me to be honest with you.&#8221;



Doctor Who: Matt Smith cried when he read final lines


----------



## BDBoop

Just now seeing this.


----------



## JoeB131

The leaked images of Capaldi's new costume as The Doctor. 







Meh... not impressed.  

Wait, some wag had some fun with it.


----------



## BDBoop

I like it! Very nicely done.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

BDBoop said:


> Extra scenes from the DVD release of Christmas special The Time of the Doctor include one showing Smith reading his final words and being unable to contain his emotion.
> 
> He appears most moved when uttering the valedictory line "I will not forget one line of this, not one day, I swear. I will always remember when The Doctor was me" and begins crying.
> 
> Jenna Coleman said she was so affected by his reaction that she could not look at her co-star.
> 
> All I could see was your hair, joked Smith of the moment when he made his emotional outburst: I am not really a sort of a weepie guy. I dont know what happened to me to be honest with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Who: Matt Smith cried when he read final lines
Click to expand...


After a lifetime repressing my emotions, I cry like a baby watching most every episode.  The one when 'the girl who waited' can't think of her name just now finally gets married after forgetting the Doctor and everything then starts to remember reciting the marriage thing about something borrow, something...Blue. OMG, I was balling like a little boy.


----------



## BDBoop

Delta4Embassy said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra scenes from the DVD release of Christmas special The Time of the Doctor include one showing Smith reading his final words and being unable to contain his emotion.
> 
> He appears most moved when uttering the valedictory line "I will not forget one line of this, not one day, I swear. I will always remember when The Doctor was me" and begins crying.
> 
> Jenna Coleman said she was so affected by his reaction that she could not look at her co-star.
> 
> All I could see was your hair, joked Smith of the moment when he made his emotional outburst: I am not really a sort of a weepie guy. I dont know what happened to me to be honest with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor Who: Matt Smith cried when he read final lines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After a lifetime repressing my emotions, I cry like a baby watching most every episode.  The one when 'the girl who waited' can't think of her name just now finally gets married after forgetting the Doctor and everything then starts to remember reciting the marriage thing about something borrow, something...Blue. OMG, I was balling like a little boy.
Click to expand...


Just saw that one, and same here.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Think the writers for Dr. Who should receive Secret Service protection. Not because anyone might be out to get them, but because they're so brilliant the continued contribution to the world via their stories are too valuable to risk.


----------



## Magicknight94

Can't wait for the new Doctor


----------



## BDBoop

Magicknight94 said:


> Can't wait for the new Doctor



I hear ya!!

Not sure I'll watch as soon as he's out the gate. My sister and I are watching from 9 on through, and in Matt's second season. So I may just wait on him.

Much as it pains me.


----------



## BDBoop

http://www.buzzfeed.com/robynwilder/which-doctor-are-you



> Oh yes! You are a cheeky Doctor, with bags of enthusiasm, a nose for an adventure and a great fondness for the human race. Youre chatty and a bit erratic, but injustice will bring out the steely side of you. Also, along with your companion Rose Tyler, broke our hearts so completely.


----------



## Bill Angel

Female Doctor Who and Friend, Otakon 2014 in Baltimore


----------



## UllysesS.Archer

editec said:


> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.



I realize that this post is 18 months old, but I must respond.

You have never met Peri from Planet of Fire, have you? Nor have you ever seen Zoe wearing her skin tight getup in the late Troughton era. No companions come close to these 2 as far as being 'hot' goes, and that includes those from the contemporary series.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer

So, when does the new season, with the doctor who never should have been, fire up?


----------



## Harry Dresden

UllysesS.Archer said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that this post is 18 months old, but I must respond.
> 
> You have never met Peri from Planet of Fire, have you? Nor have you ever seen Zoe wearing her skin tight getup in the late Troughton era. No companions come close to these 2 as far as being 'hot' goes, and that includes those from the contemporary series.
Click to expand...


thats ok....Rose and Martha would be just fine for me.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

UllysesS.Archer said:


> So, when does the new season, with the doctor who never should have been, fire up?



Aug 23rd....


----------



## Bill Angel

A site with a lot of good still images pertaining to Dr Who is: https://flic.kr/ps/2HRCLr


----------



## JoeB131

UllysesS.Archer said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Dr Who_ is perfect TV viewing when you don't want to think too hard or too seriously about anything.
> 
> I only have one question about Dr. Who.
> 
> His companions are never really and truly hot.
> 
> by that I mean they're okay, but compared to Dr. Who in many cases you know, you absolutely know that the Dr. is way hotter than his companions and in real life he'd have a hotter GF.
> 
> Sup wid dat?
> 
> That cannot be an accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that this post is 18 months old, but I must respond.
> 
> You have never met Peri from Planet of Fire, have you? Nor have you ever seen Zoe wearing her skin tight getup in the late Troughton era. No companions come close to these 2 as far as being 'hot' goes, and that includes those from the contemporary series.
Click to expand...


I though Peri was fat, and her voice was the equivlent of nails on a chalkboard. I can't say much about Zoe because almost everything troughton did has been lost. 

I thought Sarah Jane Smith was hot. The first Romana was hot. Nyssa was hot. Martha Jones was hot.


----------



## Disir

Tonight's the night! My son and I are psyched.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

I quite enjoyed the new Doctor. Much different feel from the past couple.


----------



## JoeB131

I thought the episode was okay but not Great like "The Eleventh Hour"  ("Hello, I'm the Doctor. Basically, Run!") 

I'm also bothered by the whole Clara being freaked out by a new Doctor.   She's met other regenerations. This shouldn't be a shock to her. 

Final point. This episode was a callback Season 2 story.  And Next Week - Daleks!  Going for the Daleks already.


----------



## Disir

Scottish, then! It means that I can complain. 

That was great. 

I am ready for an older Doctor Who.


----------



## JoeB131

Okay, last night's episode-  a Dalek story. 

I thought it was pretty good.  Took us a while to get to the payoff.

Then we have the character of Missy.  Any theories on that?  I've heard two.

1) She's an evil version of Clara from when she splintered across the Doctor's time stream.

2) Missy is short for "Mistress", feminine of "Master".  The Master has regenerated in female form.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> I thought the episode was okay but not Great like "The Eleventh Hour"  ("Hello, I'm the Doctor. Basically, Run!")
> 
> I'm also bothered by the whole Clara being freaked out by a new Doctor.   She's met other regenerations. This shouldn't be a shock to her.
> 
> Final point. This episode was a callback Season 2 story.  And Next Week - Daleks!  Going for the Daleks already.


thats the difference between Davies and Moffat Joe....i think Moffat is nowhere near as good a show runner as was Davies....


----------



## UllysesS.Archer

I saw the Valeyard, did anyone else notice?


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the episode was okay but not Great like "The Eleventh Hour"  ("Hello, I'm the Doctor. Basically, Run!")
> 
> I'm also bothered by the whole Clara being freaked out by a new Doctor.   She's met other regenerations. This shouldn't be a shock to her.
> 
> Final point. This episode was a callback Season 2 story.  And Next Week - Daleks!  Going for the Daleks already.
> 
> 
> 
> thats the difference between Davies and Moffat Joe....i think Moffat is nowhere near as good a show runner as was Davies....
Click to expand...


I don't know if I'd go that far.  I think Davies was carried by the fact Tennant was as good as he was. Some of his episodes were seriously dark.  And don't even get me started on Torchwood.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the episode was okay but not Great like "The Eleventh Hour"  ("Hello, I'm the Doctor. Basically, Run!")
> 
> I'm also bothered by the whole Clara being freaked out by a new Doctor.   She's met other regenerations. This shouldn't be a shock to her.
> 
> Final point. This episode was a callback Season 2 story.  And Next Week - Daleks!  Going for the Daleks already.
> 
> 
> 
> thats the difference between Davies and Moffat Joe....i think Moffat is nowhere near as good a show runner as was Davies....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if I'd go that far.  I think Davies was carried by the fact Tennant was as good as he was. Some of his episodes were seriously dark.  And don't even get me started on Torchwood.
Click to expand...

the Showtime Torchwood i thought sucked....the series i felt was pretty decent....


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

UllysesS.Archer said:


> I saw the Valeyard, did anyone else notice?


Must've missed that.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Can't stand the new one. I know we always have that initial reaction coming to love the last one, and the nature of the show is new doctors every so often, but compared to seemingly every prior Dr. Who this guy's old, stolid, and stuffy.


----------



## Marianne

Not sure how I feel about the new doctor except I wish his accent wasn't so thick. 

As far as age, I think they storyline handled it well when it was pointed to clara that even though he looks has looked young in the past, he really is old and the age should't matter. 

I haven't watched Into The Dalek yet so hopefully the new Doctor will shine a lot more brightly this week.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Delta4Embassy said:


> Can't stand the new one. I know we always have that initial reaction coming to love the last one, and the nature of the show is new doctors every so often, but compared to seemingly every prior Dr. Who this guy's old, stolid, and stuffy.


I think his take, wildly different from Tennant and Smith, is excellent. Having a different actor doing the same things would be boring to me. Capaldi I think is bringing in bits of classic Doctors, and I think a bit of Eccleston as well. He's got the edge without the goofiness Eccleston brought.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Marianne said:


> Not sure how I feel about the new doctor except I wish his accent wasn't so thick.
> 
> As far as age, I think they storyline handled it well when it was pointed to clara that even though he looks has looked young in the past, he really is old and the age should't matter.
> 
> I haven't watched Into The Dalek yet so hopefully the new Doctor will shine a lot more brightly this week.


I feel like his accent is easier than Karen Gillan's. Though I may be used to it since I binged The Thick of It earlier this year.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Delta4Embassy said:


> Can't stand the new one. I know we always have that initial reaction coming to love the last one, and the nature of the show is new doctors every so often, but compared to seemingly every prior Dr. Who this guy's old, stolid, and stuffy.


geezus give the guy a chance....one fucking episode....Tennant had doubters his first episode too...


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand the new one. I know we always have that initial reaction coming to love the last one, and the nature of the show is new doctors every so often, but compared to seemingly every prior Dr. Who this guy's old, stolid, and stuffy.
> 
> 
> 
> geezus give the guy a chance....one fucking episode....Tennant had doubters his first episode too...
Click to expand...


I've been a fan since the Tom Baker era... 

and frankly, what I'm seeing so far, I don't like.  Especially this Dalek episode, where the Doctor really did act like kind of an asshole. (I won't give away more without spoiling it.) 

I'm starting to wonder if they have another Colin Baker situation where they signed a guy to shake things up, and he ended up alienating fans instead.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand the new one. I know we always have that initial reaction coming to love the last one, and the nature of the show is new doctors every so often, but compared to seemingly every prior Dr. Who this guy's old, stolid, and stuffy.
> 
> 
> 
> geezus give the guy a chance....one fucking episode....Tennant had doubters his first episode too...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been a fan since the Tom Baker era...
> 
> and frankly, what I'm seeing so far, I don't like.  Especially this Dalek episode, where the Doctor really did act like kind of an asshole. (I won't give away more without spoiling it.)
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if they have another Colin Baker situation where they signed a guy to shake things up, and he ended up alienating fans instead.
Click to expand...

like i said Joe....give the guy a chance to settle into his Character....if we were at episode 10....then you might have a point....


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> I think his take, wildly different from Tennant and Smith, is excellent. Having a different actor doing the same things would be boring to me. Capaldi I think is bringing in bits of classic Doctors, and I think a bit of Eccleston as well. He's got the edge without the goofiness Eccleston brought.



The goofiness is why so many like the new Who. Take that away and I think the love goes away as well. Kinda like the difference between the original Battlestar and the new 'edgier' one. There's nothing 'edgy' about a blue police box. Trying to turn that into something hardcore is almost totally antithetical to what Who's become. Can't change your mind now and try a radical shakeup.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> I feel like his accent is easier than Karen Gillan's. Though I may be used to it since I binged The Thick of It earlier this year.



Almost enitrely now, character accents, tone, and sound are digitally customized in post-production. Like the guy playing Agent Smith in the Matrix movies, his character sounds nothing like he does in real life. Neither have the new Who doctors especially Tennant. 

Spoiler alert, your fave pop stars can't sing to save their lives. hehe


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Delta4Embassy said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think his take, wildly different from Tennant and Smith, is excellent. Having a different actor doing the same things would be boring to me. Capaldi I think is bringing in bits of classic Doctors, and I think a bit of Eccleston as well. He's got the edge without the goofiness Eccleston brought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goofiness is why so many like the new Who. Take that away and I think the love goes away as well. Kinda like the difference between the original Battlestar and the new 'edgier' one. There's nothing 'edgy' about a blue police box. Trying to turn that into something hardcore is almost totally antithetical to what Who's become. Can't change your mind now and try a radical shakeup.
Click to expand...

Except the darker, edgier tones have always been there too. This is a character that committed genocide, after all. It's not a radical shakeup. It's just different emphasis.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

Delta4Embassy said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like his accent is easier than Karen Gillan's. Though I may be used to it since I binged The Thick of It earlier this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost enitrely now, character accents, tone, and sound are digitally customized in post-production. Like the guy playing Agent Smith in the Matrix movies, his character sounds nothing like he does in real life. Neither have the new Who doctors especially Tennant.
> 
> Spoiler alert, your fave pop stars can't sing to save their lives. hehe
Click to expand...

Tennant simply did a different accent, it still sounds like him. If they could change it in post-production that much then they could make his American accent in Gracepoint sound better.


----------



## Luissa

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand the new one. I know we always have that initial reaction coming to love the last one, and the nature of the show is new doctors every so often, but compared to seemingly every prior Dr. Who this guy's old, stolid, and stuffy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think his take, wildly different from Tennant and Smith, is excellent. Having a different actor doing the same things would be boring to me. Capaldi I think is bringing in bits of classic Doctors, and I think a bit of Eccleston as well. He's got the edge without the goofiness Eccleston brought.
Click to expand...

I have to agree. I like Capaldi on The Hours. He grows on you, then you end up really liking him. I really enjoy that he has been a fan so long. I cant wait to see where they go.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Luissa said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't stand the new one. I know we always have that initial reaction coming to love the last one, and the nature of the show is new doctors every so often, but compared to seemingly every prior Dr. Who this guy's old, stolid, and stuffy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think his take, wildly different from Tennant and Smith, is excellent. Having a different actor doing the same things would be boring to me. Capaldi I think is bringing in bits of classic Doctors, and I think a bit of Eccleston as well. He's got the edge without the goofiness Eccleston brought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree. I like Capaldi on The Hours. He grows on you, then you end up really liking him. I really enjoy that he has been a fan so long. I cant wait to see where they go.
Click to expand...

he plays Cardinal Richelieu pretty good on the Musketeers TV show....


----------



## JoeB131

Okay, third episode- Robin Hood. 

I liked this one a little better than the last two, but the pattern I'm seeing is that they are writing Capaldi as a more fallible Doctor and less of a superhero.  No appearance by "Missy" this week, but the ship was looking for the "Promised Land".


----------



## Bill Angel

The episode "Asylum of the Daleks" from Series Seven seems to provide a clue as to why the Doctor is referred to as "Dr Who".​


----------



## Harry Dresden

Bill Angel said:


> The episode "Asylum of the Daleks" from Series Seven seems to provide a clue as to why the Doctor is referred to as "Dr Who".​


the 5th Doctor novel "Divided Loyalties" goes into that.....the Doctor relates to back when he was a student at the Time Lord Academy with the Master and Romana and a few others....they have a day when you pick a name ....the Masters name before he picked the Master was Koschei,....


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

A problem with episode 4.



Spoiler



So in the episode "Listen," the TARDIS somehow brings Clara to Gallifrey to talk to a young Doctor about fear in the barn where John Hurt's Doctor will later attempt to unleash the Moment during the Time War. The problem is that Gallifrey is time locked and she shouldn't have been able to get there. So is this just a continuity error, or will it be important later, or is there some other explanation?


----------



## JoeB131

I think the fact that the TARDIS was able to break the time lock was because it was a predestination paradox. Clara had to be there to plant the idea of something under the bed in the Doctor's mind. 

(Also notice that kid had Bill Hartnell's hair style.  Nice touch.)  

A more interesting concept- The Doctor's Parents implied that they didn't think he was quite up to becoming a Time Lord. That would indicate they were not Time Lords themselves. (Obviously, not all Gallifreyans are Time Lords.)  But it's been hinted the "Woman in White" from "End of Time" was the Doctor's Mother.  Or at least that was Davies' theory.


----------



## JoeB131

Best Line from Tonight's Episode.   

Clara "I'll slap you so hard you'll regenerate!"


----------



## Slyhunter

Wasn't there an episode where a spider lady was hatching eggs full of hungry spiders going to eat all humans with her space ship hiding inside of the moon?


----------



## Politico

There probably was. It's a tv show.


----------



## JoeB131

Slyhunter said:


> Wasn't there an episode where a spider lady was hatching eggs full of hungry spiders going to eat all humans with her space ship hiding inside of the moon?



Yes, that was the 2006 Christmas Special, "The Runaway Bride", which introduced the character of Donna Noble. 

Except her spaceship was at the center of the Earth, and got trapped there when the Earth formed.


----------



## n0spam4me

Delia said:


> And companion does not equal partner. River is hot, in my opinion.



I concur ..... 

Fascinating Captain ........ Fascinating .....


----------



## JoeB131

Tonight's reveal-  I was right!!!


----------



## JoeB131

JoeB131 said:


> Tonight's reveal-  I was right!!!



See Post 358!


----------



## JoeB131

Okay, i was disappointed with the finale. 

First, we spent the whole season building up the Missy (female Master) character. And she was kind of boring at the end. 

Second- Homicidal Clara?  That doesn't work.


----------



## Bill Angel

A very good Dr. Who Christmas Special  is "The Next Doctor" starring David Tennant from 2008.
The villian is the Cybermen who end up in Victorian England in 1851 just before Christmas. Their goal is to enslave the Earth, all acknowledging the authority of their newly created "Cyber King". It's like their goal is to turn the Earth into one big North Korea. They of course fail, and the drama climaxes with the destruction of the Cybermen along with their "King", who is actually a woman. 
Very entertaining ;-)
Here is promotional image for that episode:


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bill Angel said:


> A very good Dr. Who Christmas Special  is "The Next Doctor" starring David Tennant from 2008.
> The villian is the Cybermen who end up in Victorian England in 1851 just before Christmas. Their goal is to enslave the Earth, all acknowledging the authority of their newly created "Cyber King". It's like their goal is to turn the Earth into one big North Korea. They of course fail, and the drama climaxes with the destruction of the Cybermen along with their "King", who is actually a woman.
> Very entertaining ;-)
> Here is promotional image for that episode:
> View attachment 35177


 
The governor is a good guy!


----------



## JoeB131

Should the Next Doctor be a woman?  

Female Doctor Poll Results A Case For

I think that this season, when they made the New Master a woman, they were sending up a trial balloon to see if the fans would accept it.  






A fan poll showed that 53% of fans were against the Doctor regenerating into a woman. 

I think I'd be against it, mostly because the show has always been based on this formula of the Doctor and a usually female companion being the audience surrogate having things explained to us.  And it's a formula that has mostly worked for 50 years.


----------



## Harry Dresden

i think it would be kinda fun to have him stuck in a womans body for an episode or two....but permanently?....no....


----------



## Slyhunter

Could bring back episodes of the daughter of Doctor Who.


----------



## NYcarbineer

I don't watch Dr. Who and never have, except by accident here and there, but my one contribution to the subject is a bit of useless trivia...

Tom Baker, who played Dr. Who from 1974 to 1984 (an astounding 178 episodes) should best be remembered for his stellar portrayal of Rasputin in the 1971 movie Nicholas and Alexandra.


----------



## JoeB131

Tonight's Christmas episode was pretty good, left me guessing all the way until the end what was going on until it got to the conclusion, that was pretty good.  

Best line- 

"You call a horror movie 'Alien'?  No wonder people are always invading you!"


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> Tonight's Christmas episode was pretty good, left me guessing all the way until the end what was going on until it got to the conclusion, that was pretty good.
> 
> Best line-
> 
> "You call a horror movie 'Alien'?  No wonder people are always invading you!"


yea i thought it was pretty good too....


----------

